# Ameekplec's 100 gallons of salty goodness



## ameekplec.

After about a year and a half in the SW side of the hobby, and progressing from a 10g to a 20g tall tank, I think I'm finally ready to upgrade tanks. That, and I need more space 

The above model is what I'm hoping the tank will come out to look like.

The tank will go where my 20g reef is right now - to the left is the kitchen, and to the right is the 'living room' area. I wanted to do a 48 x 24 x 24 120g, but after taping off that space in our condo (~600 sqft), but it would be just too huge in the space, so I'm going for a slightly smaller tank.

The display tank will be 36" x 30" x 24", and I will be ordering it from North American Fish Breeders. It will have a corner overflow like Lobsterboy's 125g in the back left corner - I think this design is great as it's much more hydrodynamic than a rectangular box or a round corner overflow. There will be two 1" drains (full siphon, emergency - a modified BeanAnimal overflow), and a single 3/4" return, which will terminate in 2x 3/4" locline returns into the tank.

Plumbing plan (after some consultation on RC:








The reason I'm going for the siphon return is to minimize noise at night - at night I can hear the durso gurgling on my reef now, and with 400+ gallons going through the drain on this tank, it's going to be a lot louder. So the siphon return should be almost completely silent.

The gate valve is to control the rate of draining to match the return pump - at full siphon (no air, gravity flow) a 1" pipe should handle 900+gph. In the off chance that there is a clog, there will be an emergency drain, also 1".

The lighting will be a Sfiligoi Stealth 8x39w T5HO fixture. Should be more than enough for a nice forest of SPS corals - and I'll finally have a strong light fixture, so I'm looking forward to more intense colours!









The skimmer will be a Royal Exclusiv Bubble King Mini 180 - I bought this used from a friend last summer. This should easily handle the fishload I have in mind for the tank.









Flow will be supplied by a pair of EcoTech Vortech MP-40w. I already have a MP-20 and the upgrade kit, so I'll be grabbing another MP-40w soon.









The other day I came across d2mini's build thread on Reef Central, and I really liked his stand. My stand will look a lot like his. I'm not sure if the frame will be 2"x4" or metal. I've sent a drawing to Crawdaddy on this forum to get a quote on the construction:









Other stuff that will be on the tank include my Profilux 4-channel SA doser, as well as my Profilux II Plus controller.

My sump design is still in progress, but without giving too much up, it'll be different.

As I progress with the build, I'll post updates


----------



## Big Ray

Nice planning

I was at sea u marine this weekend and he has a new set up, which is simular, but no power heads !, I was there just lookin at it for an hour  haha
u should check it out, might give you more Ideas. but looks amazing and nice planning. 

also check out the Tunze Wave boxes, I saw one working and it looked very impressive ! almost same price range as the vortec


----------



## Tropicana

Ah very nice, it looks like its going to be quite the reward in the end. The corner overflow will look nice.


----------



## ameekplec.

Big Ray said:


> Nice planning
> 
> I was at sea u marine this weekend and he has a new set up, which is simular, but no power heads !, I was there just lookin at it for an hour  haha
> u should check it out, might give you more Ideas. but looks amazing and nice planning.
> 
> also check out the Tunze Wave boxes, I saw one working and it looked very impressive ! almost same price range as the vortec


Hey Ray - I've seen the Tunze waveboxes, as well as Ken's tank - I was talking with him last weekend with him about it. He's using Vertex Moceans (similar to sea Swirls) for flow, since he's not a EcoTech vendor. But if youve seen all of them in action, you'd go VorTech too  Vortechs are great because they take up little space, add no heat to the tank, make little noise (waveboxes are noisy and take up a lot of room), and can run in different modes. Also, the Mocean units are big, and I'm trying not too have too much equipmetn clutter.


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> Hey Ray - I've seen the Tunze waveboxes, as well as Ken's tank - I was talking with him last weekend with him about it. He's using Vertex Moceans (similar to sea Swirls) for flow, since he's not a EcoTech vendor. But if youve seen all of them in action, you'd go VorTech too  Vortechs are great because they take up little space, add no heat to the tank, make little noise (waveboxes are noisy and take up a lot of room), and can run in different modes. Also, the Mocean units are big, and I'm trying not too have too much equipmetn clutter.


yea I can imagine, I'm prety new into saltwater and specially equipments so thought that might help 

the only Issue I have with my new tank is the power heads, taking up room inside the tank.


----------



## Doctor T

Can't wait to see the Herbie style in action! w00t! Oh, and the rest of the tank too of course! Did you consider the bean animal overflow at all?


----------



## ameekplec.

Big Ray - see the EcoTech website I linked - they have pictures of their vortech wetsides compared to common powerheads (Tunze, Korallia, Seio) and you'll see that the Vortechs are way smaller than the competitors.

Doctor_T, yeah, I can't wait to see it either! Actually, it's a modified Bean Animal overflow - the BeanAnimal (Bean) overflow uses a full siphon, emergency and a open channel. The open channel is there to handle any flow the siphon drain doesn't - but it's largely redundant, as if your siphon drain can't handle all of the flow, you should have used bigger pipe!
Many people use a modified version with only 2 drains, and for them it works extremely well, so I'm hoping it works for me too.


----------



## Doctor T

Thanks for the d2mini link. I remember being inspired by his super clean work on his first tank. (Which happened to be a 46g bowfront that I only found after I was pretty much done with my setup.  )

His new build looks off the hook. I can totally see why you like the stand. He's a good photographer and interior decorator(?) The house looks amazing and he makes his tank fit in. Sheesh.

Anyway, can't wait to see more on yours. Will your tank be starfire glass and rimless? (If I was upgrading, that's what I want)


----------



## UnderTheSea

Great drawings Eric. Really like your plan.

Love the ecotech's but are a PITA to recalibrate when cleaning.

If you haven't purchased your light yet, have a look at the new Icecap T5 setup, IceCap Reef Illuminations T5/LED fixture. Steven Pro was at last months MAST meeting and show us the new T5 LED Combo, very sweet. Talk to Hubert as I believe he now carries the Icecap fixtures.


----------



## ameekplec.

Doctor_T, yeah he has some really nice shots. The camera really makes all the difference in conveying all this stuff online. But nonetheless, his new build is really sharp. I can't say our place looks anything like a model home (more like a messy study, or study in messy), but I'd like it to look good 

Got the quote back from Crawdaddy tonight, so I have some thinking to do. If I go the route of a metal stand, I need to skin it in wood - the execution of which shouldn't be too hard.

UTC, I was going to go with an ATI Sunpower 6x39w fixture, but a friend of mine is hooking me up with a brand new Sfiligoi (he's a friend of the Master distributor of NA). As for the Ice Caps, I've seen them in photos, and as well as they are purported to perform, they can't compare in sheer sexyness to the Sfiligoi. I know, I'm shallow.


----------



## conix67

112G.. kinda small, isn't it?? 

Let me see the tank and stand!


----------



## gucci17

wow that's a very impressive tank setup you have planned.


----------



## 1dime

just posting to be part of this future legendary thread  can't wait to see it


----------



## bigfishy

*Copy Version!*

This is what ameekplec's future 100G tank looks like!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-100-gallon-costum-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ182226543

$700


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> 112G.. kinda small, isn't it??
> 
> Let me see the tank and stand!


Yeah, I wanted to do a 360g (8' x 3' x 2') tank, but apparently we still need a couch.

No tank or stand yet  I still need to gather important parts - the tank and the stand are going to be the very last parts I get. The stand first, then the tank.

Things I still need to get:

MP-40w
Sfiligoi Stealth
50 - 75lbs Dry or live rock (currently back on the fence - explained below)
100 lbs oolithic sand
50 - 75lbs Reef floor grade sand
20lbs Crushed coral
Plumbing fittings
Tank stand
Tank

I know, I know - that's pretty much everything I still need to get .

As for the dry/live rock, the reason I'm back on the fence is that I think I only need like 50lbs. I'm not willing to buy $500 of LR, but ~$200 is ok. Also, it spares me the time of making it look 'live', and I can hand pick the pieces. Dry rock would be good as it's less than $200, but I don't pick the pieces and I have to cure it, seed it, as well as wait for it to look 'live' (that nice darker grey colour instead of the blinding white colour).

Anyways, I think I'm getting the light soon - I have to talk the Sfiligoi guy


----------



## hojimoe

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, I wanted to do a 360g (8' x 3' x 2') tank, but apparently we still need a couch.
> 
> No tank or stand yet  I still need to gather important parts - the tank and the stand are going to be the very last parts I get. The stand first, then the tank.
> 
> Things I still need to get:
> 
> MP-40w
> Sfiligoi Stealth
> 50 - 75lbs Dry or live rock (currently back on the fence - explained below)
> 100 lbs oolithic sand
> 50 - 75lbs Reef floor grade sand
> 20lbs Crushed coral
> Plumbing fittings
> Tank stand
> Tank
> 
> I know, I know - that's pretty much everything I still need to get .
> 
> As for the dry/live rock, the reason I'm back on the fence is that I think I only need like 50lbs. I'm not willing to buy $500 of LR, but ~$200 is ok. Also, it spares me the time of making it look 'live', and I can hand pick the pieces. Dry rock would be good as it's less than $200, but I don't pick the pieces and I have to cure it, seed it, as well as wait for it to look 'live' (that nice darker grey colour instead of the blinding white colour).
> 
> Anyways, I think I'm getting the light soon - I have to talk the Sfiligoi guy


gotta ask eric, who is the Sfiligoi guy? local supplier? or shipping in from afar?

the plans look great already


----------



## ameekplec.

Jim, I just spoke to him (Tim of Aquatics Elite)today - he's in Markham, and is the new Master distributor for Sfiligoi in North America. Really great guy - I just chatted a bit on the phone with him today.

He's also a friend of a friend - so long story short, I'm getting a Sfiligoi for a really good price 

He's supplying Sea U Marine with Sfiligois now too - he just delivered and set up the new RED Sfiligoi 12x39w T5HO at Sea U Marine today!


----------



## conix67

Aaahhh! That's for the new tank he's setting up I guess.

I'd be very cautious about base rocks. Maybe the batch I have isn't the best, but when I compared live vs base, there are certainly noticeable difference in looks.

Then again, if you cover them all up with forest of SPS corals, it won't matter at all.

My base rocks gained live rock look in just a few months. Didn't take too long. Many of them are covered with feather dusters too.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> I'd be very cautious about base rocks. Maybe the batch I have isn't the best, but when I compared live vs base, there are certainly noticeable difference in looks


Like the actual texture of the rock? That's partially why I'm not using UTC's base rock, as I personally (others might disagree) don't like the look of the rocks.



conix67 said:


> Then again, if you cover them all up with forest of SPS corals, it won't matter at all.


Although, yeah, ultimately that's the goal 

Today I got another piece of the puzzle! Something I hadn't considered, but needed:










It's a really strong mag-float type cleaner.

Specifiations:
Dimensions: 4"x2"
Glass Thickness: 5/8-7/8"
Acrylic Thickness: 5/8-3/4"
Aquarium Sizes: 200-350 Gallons

Got a good deal on it too...even better after I found I had $60 just sitting in my paypal account


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Let me see the tank and stand!


Oh yeah, I guess I didn't link a pic of what d2mini's stand looks like:


----------



## ameekplec.

I picked up my light today from Tim from Elite Aquatics - a Sfiligoi Stealth 8 x 39w T5HO fixture.

It came in an overly huge box:









The splash guard is made of two panes of low-iron glass:









All packed in:









Huzzah!


















There's two cords for the lighting and one for the fans (with adjustable voltage). Also there's an additional hole for the LED upgrade (which I didn't get), but it will be great as I eventually want to get a Profilux SIMU-LED stick.









There's 4 fans (2 for each bulb), and the top is a metal mesh for venting. The reflectors are super bright - definitely magnitudes more 'shiny' than my Current USA reflectors.

The fixture is built solid, and I can't wait to have the rest of the tank set up!

No bulbs yet - that's not in this month's budget 

This weekend I also placed an order for some of the plumbing (loc line fittings and a gate valve) - the rest of the plumbing I need to go to JJ Downs for (schedule 40 grey PVC pipe and fittings). I'm also getting a Vortech from a friend who is opting for a wavebox instead.


----------



## Ciddian

Wooooo!! I just saw this Ameekplec!!! Excitinnngg!!!! LOL


----------



## conix67

I can borrow this lighting system until your tank is ready


----------



## Doctor T

Great looking fixture. Too bad I didn't get to see it, but I finally got to see your tanks!  Thanks again for rotifers bud!!


----------



## ameekplec.

You'll have to get 6 more bulbs 

I'm thinking I might even be able to get the tank up by the end of March. I'm finalizing stand designs right now. After the stand building begins, all that's left to do is order the tank


----------



## wtac

They are a well designed fixture, that's for sure. I've had to replace the ballast in a few and the sexy outer shell just isn't a pressed piece of metal...the inner extruded grooves not only give rigidity but are stratgically there for the various tabs for the plates and screws that hold this and that. Remove the reflectors and you'll see what I mean....IMHO, it's just as beautiful on the inside as it is on the outside...LOL!


----------



## Byronicle

ameekplec. said:


> Oh yeah, I guess I didn't link a pic of what d2mini's stand looks like:


wow...nice place you got there

and the fish tank looks awesome too, if i ever go SW, then for sure I want a cube shape tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Byronicle said:


> wow...nice place you got there
> 
> and the fish tank looks awesome too, if i ever go SW, then for sure I want a cube shape tank


haha, that's d2mini's place - in Texas (Houston I think). I'll post a pic of where the tank is going in our place when I get home.

Yeah, cubes are all the rage right now - I personally like a long tank, but given the space a cubish tank works well - also I'm looking forward to the 30" front to back depth - should be a fun challenge to scape it.


----------



## ameekplec.

wtac said:


> They are a well designed fixture, that's for sure. I've had to replace the ballast in a few and the sexy outer shell just isn't a pressed piece of metal...the inner extruded grooves not only give rigidity but are stratgically there for the various tabs for the plates and screws that hold this and that. Remove the reflectors and you'll see what I mean....IMHO, it's just as beautiful on the inside as it is on the outside...LOL!


Ah, he lives! Wow, with an endorsement from Wilson, it has to be great. It's being stored at my folks place right now, and I was back there this weekend so I was playing with it. It's definitely sturdy, but I haven't opened it up yet to peek inside.

I was over at a friend's and he has an 8-bulb Powermodule. I think I like the looks of the Sfiligoi - it's got more curves and metal mesh for venting, and everyone knows more curves and more meshing equals more fun! 

I also picked up another MP-40w today courtesy of my friend - he wanted to go with a Tunza nano-wavebox instead. So yet another piece of equipment falls into place.

More to come.


----------



## ameekplec.

Byronicle said:


> wow...nice place you got there
> 
> and the fish tank looks awesome too, if i ever go SW, then for sure I want a cube shape tank


Byron, here's the space the new tank will be going (in place of the 20g there right now):



















The couch doesn't quite fit in. But it was free 

You can see from the first pic that a 36" tank would fit fine (the stand is 20" wide), but a 48" would really be pushing it.


----------



## KnaveTO

Looking real good there Eric! Get yours done and hopefully once that is dealt with you can help me with mine


----------



## cablemike

one question.. are you sure the floor will support that much weight concentrated in one spot? that going to be well over 1000 lbs.


----------



## ameekplec.

Mike, the floor is made of rebar reinforced concrete as it's in a fairly new condo - I'm sure the floor is more than strong enough for this size tank. 

Ross, I hope to build my stand in the next few weeks - I'll be building it myself as I decided I really don't gain much from having a steel stand built. If you like what you see, I might be able to build yours


----------



## Tabatha

You must be pissed at me! I didn't find this thread until yesterday morning just before going to work. TDF had seen it prior (to me) but didn't tell me! We were at SUM and saw Ken's new fancy tank and sexy light. TDF said it's the same one you're getting! I thought, "How did he know that???".

No wonder you didn't reply to my email the other day. You need to quit your job, it's keeping you way too busy!  

Congratulations, it's going to be GREAT!


----------



## ameekplec.

Heeeey!!

Yeah, new job is eating up all my time to do pretty much everything else. I ca't find time to go anywhere or do anything 

I'll have to come by sometime to see the new RSM 

The only update for this week - got some plumbing bits from JL Aquatics - some locline fittings and a gate valve for my drain line.


----------



## ameekplec.

Went out to JJ Downs this morning before heading into the lab - they're pretty close to Islington station so it took me about 45 minutes to get there. 
The staff was super nice, and I got all the fittings and pipe I was looking for. In particular I came for the schedule 40 gray PVC parts - they'll be used for anything in the tank/visible, while everything below the tank will be schedule 40 white PVC (besides the gate valve).

So now I have all my plumbing. Still haven't pulled the trigger on the tank. I need to figure out stand configurations - namely, if I build it in the condo, will I be able to move it out when he day comes?


----------



## KnaveTO

THAT is always a concern... mind you, there has got to be a way to make it modular without compromising on strength


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, the tank and frame of the stand is of no concern - that should safely fit through and out again, but it's the skinning that I want that could be the issue. If the stand gets too deep (front to back), then I might not be able to get in or out.


----------



## aln

oo this is gunna be exciting  cant wait until you get some LR


----------



## Tabatha

Pull it, pull it. C'mon, pull it. PULL IT! PULL THE DAMN TRIGGER!!! ON THE TANK!! PULL THE TRIGGER ON THE DAMN TANK ALREADY!


----------



## ameekplec.

I wish I could  

Another flitty flop on tank maker. After talking with John at NAFB, I'll probably go Miracles for the tank maker.

For the 36 x 30 x 24 (1/2" sides, 5/8" tempered bottom, internal bracing along the bottom of the tank), three holes (2x 1" drains, 1x 3/4" return), internal 1/4" Black acrylic overflow and black vinyl backing all come to $824. 

John (NAFB) quoted me $450 for the tank - the tank ONLY. $25 extra each drilled hole, +$75 (now we're at $525), +$90 for the internal 'corner' overflow ($615), no vinyl backing, and no internal bracing - and I'm not sure the bottom would be tempered either as John I'm sure does the drilling himself. 

Given the internal bracing and the tempering, as well as the vinyl backing, I'd rather go Miracles. So miracles it is 

No other updates on the build though


----------



## aln

cant wait until we get to see your tank  did you start your stand for it yet?


----------



## ameekplec.

Nah - no times right now. Enough stuff to deal with.

I'm hoping to start building next weekend. Or at least have a design finalized. I'm thinking I'll cut all the pieces at my folk's place, then build it in my place - if I can get it out of my doorway to stain it outside, great success! If not, then I'll have to really rethink the skinning process.

Next weekend I should be picking up a lot of rock from a friend who put up a 250g tank. He has rock left over, sitting in RO/DI, so I'll pick up about 60lbs for myself and start curing it again.


----------



## BWI

if you need anything let me know. 

Should be a sweet setup Eric!


----------



## ameekplec.

BWI said:


> if you need anything let me know.
> 
> Should be a sweet setup Eric!


For sure Tyler - hey, want to Sponsor my tank?


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, ever have one of those moments where you get so excite you swallow a frisbee and commit seppuku? (you're one cool kid if you do).

Anyhow, tonight I remembered we have a rather large puzzle board under the couch, and when I took it out, it was 38" x 30". I did a test to see how much clearance I'd have with a stand with outside dims of 41" x 33" - and it slides through with about 1.5" to spare on both sides. The ends make it through the little entrance are too. Which means: 1, my stand making process is much easier (no clasps or removable trims), and 2, I can go ahead and start on the stand!

Also, at the same time I found some freebie calender we got from the Chinese grocery down the street - and the pages are 18"x24" - so I mocked up the tank - and now I'm feeling super pumped. Maybe its the two glasses of wine with dinner, but this tank is going to be sweet.

I have a change-up on the equipment plans a bit. I'll probably be using an ATB Flowstar 1500 pump for the return. Draws 10w more power than the Eheim 1262, but puts out [email protected] ft (compared to [email protected] and 80w for the Eheim 1262). With the Eheim, I wasn't sure if I'd get enough output at 6' head pressure (+fittings) to run a manifold to run 2 daisy chained Phosban reactors and a refugium feed. But with the Flowstar 1500, I should have more than enough to run all three feeds.



I'm also going to get more plumbing fittings and add a female thread/male thread cap to one end of the manifold - to allow for future expansion of the manifold if need arises.

Also, I'll be picking up that rock this weekend. Progress, progress!


----------



## aln

please post picture of the process with the pumping  wel if you have time of course


----------



## aln

hey ameekplec, just wonder in your design are you drilling the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Ciddian

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, ever have one of those moments where you get so excite you swallow a frisbee and commit seppuku? (you're one cool kid if you do).


Omg LOL!!! *laughs!*


----------



## ameekplec.

aln said:


> please post picture of the process with the pumping  wel if you have time of course












That's what I have so far - pretty much everything except for the manifold plumbing is in place - now that I'm going to change the return pump, I want to change up the manifold a bit.

Yep, the bottom of the tank will be drilled to save space behind the tank. Two holes for the drain and one for the return.


----------



## dl88dl

Would love to see some pics when you are all done. Looking good and keep up the good work


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, after being in planning for well over a year, I've finally ordered the tank. It took a while going back and forth with the maker, getting clearance with the condo regulations, checking insurance policies and just hammering out all the details, but now it's in production.

The tank ordered will be 42 x 24 x 24 (L x W x H) rimless with three viewing panels (front and sides) in low-iron Starphire glass, internal overflow with 2x 1" holes and 1x 3/4" for return, with a custom angled overflow in black acrylic. 

Miracles had indicated 5 weeks. Can't wait. I have to make the stand once I'm back in Canada, but it shouldn't take too long - it will have a 2x6 top frame, with 2x4 verticals on a 2x4 base, skinned with 3/4" maple ply stained black/dark brown to match our living area furniture. I also need to figure out a sump, but I need to hammer out a stand design first. I'll be using standard size tanks for the sump(s) so it won't be a big deal in getting them.

Also, I have a few fish on order from Menagerie - Harold has lined up some really sweet fish for me, so I can't wait to get the system running to get those awesome fish in there.

So all I'll need now is to build a stand, get substrate (3 - 4 bags of Caribsea Reef Floor special grade), put together sump and a few remaining bits of plumbing to finish off my manifold. It's going to be a busy few weeks!


----------



## conix67

Thanks for the update! Finally it's coming together. Looking forward to more updates with pics when the tank arrives.


----------



## Kweli

Does Menagerie quarantine them for you?

Wondering if its safe at Menagerie or Sea-u-marine... or if i should quarantine any new fish from any/all sources


----------



## teemee

Wow - a LOT of thought has gone into this... Its going to look great!


----------



## Doctor T

Good to hear that it's on the way. Are you still going w/ the base rock?


----------



## ameekplec.

Not really - I got a lot of dead rock from a local reefer friend (60+ dry pounds) and then about another 40lbs from a tear down, so I have about 130lbs (on top of whatever else I had before) of now re-seeded rock sitting around the tiny condo (bless my ever so tolerant gf!!). So I have pretty good choices of pieces to scape with when the time comes.

Here's the to do list before the tank can finally go up:
1. Make stand.
2. Upgrade electrical? New circuit or increase number of wall sockets?
3. Get substrate - probably 3 - 4 bags of sea floor grade aragonite.
4. Get the rest of the plumbing - missing a few valves and reducers and adapters.
5. Figure out light hanging options.


----------



## pat3612

Wow you are really rocking on that tank lol and you wanted to get me in to salt, just reading your posts makes me tired  Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## explor3r

Sounds like u have everything well plan,would love to see some pics when u have the system running.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks everyone - I can't wait to have the system running either!

It's going to be a busy 2 - 3 weeks in September figuring out everything left to buy, and getting it all together, as well as moving the tanks around the condo to fit everything into place.

Here's the plan that I thought up (and if you see a problem or have a suggestion, please chime in!!):

1. Move existing 20g tank system to another wall in the condo where it won't get in the way.

This will be a delicate procedure as the tank is pretty jammed packed with corals - my thought is that I will use the 20g (24 x 12 x 16) that I have filled with LR right now and make egg crate racks and transfer all the water, coral and some rocks into the 20g as a temporary storage system - hopefully no more than 2 weeks or so. I may also move a few pieces into my clownfish tank, as it's very established and pretty stable already.

My worry here is that the tank will be very unstable as the dosing regimes which are all set now will be all out of whack. Luckily, lots of my prized corals are already fragged and backed up in friend's tanks so if I do lose a piece or two, I do have the opportunity to get them back in the future.

The althernative is to take as much of the tank offline as possible, drain teh sump and drain the tank (with everything in it) as much as possible, then drag the tank system across the condo to another wall, and then refill. I'm tempted to try this as it'll be the least disruptive, and will leave the system in place as is. 

2. Upgrade electrical?

Once the tank is out of the way, I have to either expand the current 2-socket plug to a 4 socket plug, or get an electrician (friend) to wire up another 15A circuit next to the existing one. With the load the tank will have, 1 15A circuit should be fine, but a second one t distribute the load wouldn't hurt.

3. Make stand: Sump layouts and other stuff

I still haven't figured out an optimal use of in-stand space for the sump and other tanks (refugium? frag? top off? dosing reservoirs?) as well as space for the doser and profilux and all the other gadgetry under there. 

Also, I need to come up with the sump baffles and compartments - this shouldn't take too long to figure out once I have the space all laid out.

4. Figure out light hanging situation - wall mounted, dropped from the ceiling or other solution.

And the easy stuff - set up a rockscape, get bags of substrate, plumbing and other bits and pieces and odds and ends.

Oh the fun begins!!


----------



## pat3612

Welcome Back good luck with your tank cant wait to see it .Ive been reading up on salt going to take the plunge soon lol


----------



## ameekplec.

I've done some "extensive" planning, and part of the new system is large dosing containers and the sump baffles, which will be prepared in black acrylic. My current sump has black acrylic, and it worked brilliant - I had no growth of any algae (coraline or otherwise) in my skimmer or return sections thanks to the acrylic blocking out all the light.

I contacted Acrylic (Jamie), after seeing that very nice acrylic tank he built - and he has agreed to make me my dosing boxes, a simple stand for my doser, and my baffles.

Here are the drawings I gave him. I can't wait to see the finished product!



















Sump plans:









Baffles:


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh yeah, I got this from Miracles a few days ago too:









I placed an order with MOPS.ca for the rest of my plumbing parts due to a small change in plumbing design (save for one, which is coming from BulkReefSupply.com). From BRS, I ordered a titanium heater, among other things.

The plumbing has changed like this:








I changed the return plubing slightly, and I added a bypass for the skimmer section, so I can drain the skimmer section for water changes without shutting down the tank.

Time to get moving on the big parts. I made a trip to Lee valley to get tools, hardware (hinges, clasps, magnets, pushes, etc).

Left to do:
- build stand (Thanksgiving weekend)
- get electrical done, if needed (next week?)
- buy last few things (substrate....I think that's it!!)


----------



## Big Ray

Very nice ! 

what are the dimensions of the tank ?


----------



## ameekplec.

42 x 24 x 24, but with the overflow, I think it's just about 100 gallons.


----------



## ameekplec.

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!



















Haven't unwrapped it yet (I won't till it's up on the stand, hopefully next week...or maybe I just might tonight ), but it looks great from inspections from the inside. Everything looks to be in order.

The second pic is the angled overflow. It looks really great, and should really help flow around the overflow box, with minimal loss of tank space as a result of the larger overflow.

Ok, I will unwrap it when I get home again later tonight


----------



## ameekplec.

I had a panic moment as I hadn't considered the application of a plastic trim around the bottom of the tank, which makes it 1/8" bigger all around. Luckily I built the stand to be 42 1/8" (in case of any error on my part), and so naturally as a crappy carpenter it ended up being 42 3/16" - leaving me with just enough room. Phew!


----------



## Big Ray

NICE ! congrats.

good luck waiting a week before unwrapping it  hahaha

PS. the overflow is really nice !!! you get max surface water going in overflow and as u said no dead spots around it.


----------



## PACMAN

Ohh Boy Ohh Boyy Ohh Boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian

OOohhh shiny new goodness!


----------



## gucci17

Awesome! Interesting design with the overflow. Would like to see it in action, wondering if the teeth in the weir can handle the flow. What pump are you using for a return?


----------



## Chris S

Looks good Eric, hope to see it up and running in what, 2-3 days?


----------



## ameekplec.

Big Ray said:


> NICE ! congrats.
> good luck waiting a week before unwrapping it  hahaha
> 
> PS. the overflow is really nice !!! you get max surface water going in overflow and as u said no dead spots around it.


haha, like I said, I'll probably just end up unwrapping it tonight anyways 

Yeah, I really think the overflow design is much improved on the traditional box, and it's not that much different. I get a lot better flow profile in the tank (I'll have a vortec almost opposite to it), and an extra 2" or so in skimming area for the overflow.



PACMAN said:


> Ohh Boy Ohh Boyy Ohh Boy!!!!!!!!





Ciddian said:


> OOohhh shiny new goodness!





Chris S said:


> Looks good Eric, hope to see it up and running in what, 2-3 days?


hahaha, I wish. Still need to either hire an electrician, or get an electrician friend to install another 15A circuit behind the tank. That and I'm still waiting on a few parts from MOPS.ca - I was supposed to get it 3 weeks ago but was backordered, and no news since October 6th 



gucci17 said:


> Awesome! Interesting design with the overflow. Would like to see it in action, wondering if the teeth in the weir can handle the flow. What pump are you using for a return?


Thanks - the teeth should be able to handle the flow - I'll only be putting 5 - 600 gph through it anyways. I'll be initially going with an ATB Flowstar 1500 for the return, but if I have too much flow I can either turn it down, or switch to an Eheim 1262, which I also have on hand.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> hahaha, I wish. Still need to either hire an electrician, or get an electrician friend to install another 15A circuit behind the tank. That and I'm still waiting on a few parts from MOPS.ca - I was supposed to get it 3 weeks ago but was backordered, and no news since October 6th
> 
> Thanks - the teeth should be able to handle the flow - I'll only be putting 5 - 600 gph through it anyways. I'll be initially going with an ATB Flowstar 1500 for the return, but if I have too much flow I can either turn it down, or switch to an Eheim 1262, which I also have on hand.


What are the costs associated with the extra service amps and hiring an electrician to come install it? I plan on doing the same but wondering what it will all cost me.

I've heard good things about the ATB Flowstar 1500. Did you buy yours locally?


----------



## ameekplec.

Not sure what the cost is as I haven't had a chance to call up any to get a quote. But I may be in luck as my gf's friend's husband is an electrician, so he might be able to do it for me 

I got the flowstar from a friend of a friend who bought it, but decided to go another route (so I got a decent price on it). It's a nice pump, and I'm hoping it's not too strong for my setup.

So whilst I didn't find any scratches or anything of the sort on the tank, there's a big problem I overlooked in my excitement inspecting the tank - they forgot to put on the black vinyl backing. Not too much of a biggie, but certainly an annoyance. I emailed Miracles to see what they can do.


----------



## ameekplec.

See? Couldn't wait:


















The starfire glass is oh-so-sexy. My gf even noticed the difference immediately.


----------



## Riceburner

congrats! Now get busy....er!


----------



## gucci17

That is BEAUTIFULL! 

Sucks to hear about the vinyl backing. I wonder what Derek will do about it to compensate for their mistake.

Would you mind asking your electrician friend what he normally charges? That way I have an idea and don't get ripped off 

If the flowstar is no use to you...I think I know someone who might take it off your hands 

lol, I was planning on an Eheim 1262 but I'm afraid it's not enough. I plan on making a manifold to run several devices.


----------



## pat3612

ohhh that is going to look so good cant wait to see the finished tank though this thread is awesome for learning. Nice job  Are you moving your other tank into this one or are you starting afresh with different stuff.


----------



## Chris S

ameekplec. said:


> But I may be in luck as my gf's friend's husband is an electrician, so he might be able to do it for me


lol, I read that wrong...I thought you said your girlfriends husband.


----------



## Kweli

Yep, the first time i read it I thought the same thing... girlfriends husband.. geez this guy lives on the edge


----------



## xr8dride

The tank looks great, can't wait to see it on the stand!!! I too had the same issue when I built my frame, forgot about the plastic trim. Thankfully I played it safe just as you did, my carpentry skills are minimal to say the least.

Now get to work, we want to see more!


----------



## Big Ray

Nice ! now I know Im going wit starphire too .

the electrical panel is really not that hard to install ... let me know if you decide to do it yourself I can help you out. but again if you got insurance, then its best to have someone with Electrician certificate to sign it  make them reliable


----------



## ameekplec.

gucci17 said:


> That is BEAUTIFULL!
> 
> Sucks to hear about the vinyl backing. I wonder what Derek will do about it to compensate for their mistake.
> 
> Would you mind asking your electrician friend what he normally charges? That way I have an idea and don't get ripped off
> 
> If the flowstar is no use to you...I think I know someone who might take it off your hands
> 
> lol, I was planning on an Eheim 1262 but I'm afraid it's not enough. I plan on making a manifold to run several devices.


I don't know what he usually charges, if does charge, since he mostly does large commercial projects (hospitals, TTC, etc) and not household jobs. But I was going to call a few places just to get an idea - so I can buy him at least that much beer lol.

I'm thinking along the same lines as you - I want to run a manifold so I was afraid that the Eheim 1262 wouldn't push enough. We'll see once it's all fired up.

Yeah, we'll see what Derek says. No reply yet, but they're always arse-slow on email communications. I have a feeling that I'm going to have to go and get some vinyl myself....



pat3612 said:


> ohhh that is going to look so good cant wait to see the finished tank though this thread is awesome for learning. Nice job  Are you moving your other tank into this one or are you starting afresh with different stuff.


90% of the corals I have in my nano, and both the fish and any remaining inverts will be moved over, but I'm thinking 100% new LR, since I have probably 120lbs sitting in various places around the condo  Now that I finally have the tank, I'm thinking I'm going to need like just over 50lbs max. And what's really nice is that I have several pieces in the 5 - 10lb range, so they're nice big pieces (all choice pieces too ), so aquascaping should be a lot of fun!



Chris S said:


> lol, I read that wrong...I thought you said your girlfriends husband.





Kweli said:


> Yep, the first time i read it I thought the same thing... girlfriends husband.. geez this guy lives on the edge


Haha, she'd better not have a husband!!



xr8dride said:


> The tank looks great, can't wait to see it on the stand!!! I too had the same issue when I built my frame, forgot about the plastic trim. Thankfully I played it safe just as you did, my carpentry skills are minimal to say the least.
> 
> Now get to work, we want to see more!


Yeah, I'm really relieved that I added in that extra 'bit' - having to cut it down 1/8", while it doesn't sound like much, would have been a royal pain in the arse.



Big Ray said:


> Nice ! now I know Im going wit starphire too .
> 
> the electrical panel is really not that hard to install ... let me know if you decide to do it yourself I can help you out. but again if you got insurance, then its best to have someone with Electrician certificate to sign it  make them reliable


The starphire is sexy. Soooo sweet. I was all giddy when I was checking it out.

Yeah, I have to have a professional licensed electrician do the job since the condo/insurance requires a licensed professional to sign off on the work.

I didn't get a chance to stain the stand this morning, but by this evening, I should have a pretty good idea of how it's going to look when it's all done.


----------



## ameekplec.

Okay, got the second coat of Kliz on last night, and it looks pretty good - makes it much brighter inside of the stand. My last stand was painted balck inside, and it makes it very dark, even when lit inside. This time it should be a lot easier to see things when it's nice and bright in there 










Here's the stand after the first coat of black stain:









MOPS says I should get my plumbing parts next week - I certainly hope so!


----------



## explor3r

Nice, i like the white and black combo..I hope u dont mind that i copy your colors on my stand


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> Okay, got the second coat of Kliz on last night, and it looks pretty good - makes it much brighter inside of the stand. My last stand was painted balck inside, and it makes it very dark, even when lit inside. This time it should be a lot easier to see things when it's nice and bright in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the stand after the first coat of black stain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOPS says I should get my plumbing parts next week - I certainly hope so!


Love it! Curious as to what you're waiting on from mops?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it looks pretty sharp with the black exterior and white interior. Copy away! as that's how I got the idea 

I'm waiting on 2x 3/4" ball valves and 2x 3/4" 45 degree elbows, both necessary for the return plumbing/manifold.

I started mocking up the plumbing.....so close, yet so far! I also stuck my return pump and skimmer in the sump tank, just see what it looks like.


----------



## bigfishy

Looks very nice, I am going to copy as well


----------



## Doctor T

I love the rimless look, I'm so jealous. Coming along nicely Eric!


----------



## Sunstar

Sweet eric. I am wanting to go to a 30 gallon.


----------



## ameekplec.

bigfishy said:


> Looks very nice, I am going to copy as well


Go for it 



Doctor T said:


> I love the rimless look, I'm so jealous. Coming along nicely Eric!


Thanks Rob - as usual, I'm constantly pushing the start up date back, but hopefully eventually it'll see water.



Sunstar said:


> Sweet eric. I am wanting to go to a 30 gallon.


Heyo! Nice to see you! Do the upgrade - and you'll be completely hooked!


----------



## ameekplec.

Jamie (Acrylic) dropped off my acrylic goods today - 3 dosing boxes, a little stand for my doser, and my black baffles. Everything is top notch, and I'd recommend him to anyone looking or some custom acrylic fabrication.

Here are the dosing boxes. Exactly as per my design, and they're amazing. I had the brief thought to turn one into a tank for my desk (....so I may have to place another order with Jamie soon!)
My original plans:








Jamie noted that the 2" opening would be too small to get a hand in to clean (good eye!), so after consulting with me, we changed it to 4". The result is:









You can see the little doser stand on top.









Lid detail (it seals the box nice and tight - perfectly made!)









More close ups:









Baffles were made in black to minimize the amount of light thrown around the sump, and prevent algae growth where it's unwanted:









Mocked up in the sump (with return pump and skimmer, of course):


----------



## ameekplec.

Now that I have the dosing solution boxes, sump baffles and my 10g top off reservoir (my former 10g tall reef tank ), I put it all together under the stand. Thanks to the acrylics and the white interior, it looks really clean.

Dosing box fits perfectly with a few mm to spare:









All together now!









Frontal shot:









Right (ATO reservoir) side:









Left (Skimmer) side:









Lots of room above the skimmer:









Behind the sump there's about 1.5" to run electrical and hide anything else:









And a nice little space for storing everything else, and maybe even a future frag tank/species tank of ~10g:









Very excited to start seeing everything come together!!


----------



## Acrylic

Thanks Eric. I'm glad everything was to your satisfaction. Next time I'll have to park properly though. lol


----------



## teemee

this is going to rock!


----------



## ameekplec.

Acrylic said:


> Thanks Eric. I'm glad everything was to your satisfaction. Next time I'll have to park properly though. lol


lol....yeah, didn't know that was another separate parking offence!

Everything looks amazing, and the quality is top notch. You'll have a repeat customer from me for sure!



teemee said:


> this is going to rock!


You got that right, rock is the next step! lol. I can't wait to aquascape - I have something pretty sweet (in my mind) for the tank.


----------



## pat3612

Wow your sure are working hard. Looks like its really starting to come together. Cant wait to see it running Dont work to hard


----------



## Big Ray

really nice man !

so no baffles in sump ? or maybe I just dont see it ... but either case that skimmer is not giving out much bubbles 

I like the dosing solution boxes too ! neat Idea, Jamie has more customers to come shortly  but I would have done it in black to avoid light from getting in as it can degrade chemicals. but you can always cover it up a bit 

PS. how tall is your stand ?


----------



## gucci17

looking slickkk...you are moving quick lol


----------



## ameekplec.

The degradation of the chemicals wasn't a huge concern to me - they're not photosensitive, and there's no appreciable source of UV in the stand, so clear was fine. 

As for the lack of baffles - that's the benefit of the herbie (siphon) overflow and the BK skimmer. No bubbles! 

My stand is 37" from top to bottom - inside the stand, there's 28" of space - and 32" if you go right up to the bottom of the top plywood. So there's lots of space to work in the stand.

I'll be looking to put a 24" flourescent fixture inside the stand to light it up


----------



## Fish_Man

Can't wait to see that filled with water!!! 

Estimated cost of this whole setup?


----------



## Kweli

Fish_Man said:


> Can't wait to see that filled with water!!!
> 
> Estimated cost of this whole setup?


I dont think he is going to answer that....
lol

Looks good.. cant wait to see some water & rocks in there.

How do you stop water evap from your topoff tank?


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> The degradation of the chemicals wasn't a huge concern to me - they're not photosensitive, and there's no appreciable source of UV in the stand, so clear was fine.
> 
> As for the lack of baffles - that's the benefit of the herbie (siphon) overflow and the BK skimmer. No bubbles!
> 
> My stand is 37" from top to bottom - inside the stand, there's 28" of space - and 32" if you go right up to the bottom of the top plywood. So there's lots of space to work in the stand.
> 
> I'll be looking to put a 24" flourescent fixture inside the stand to light it up


Nice ! yea my additives are in clear glass as well, ppl tell me the chemicals will degrade, I never bothered ... lol

for a 37" stand you do have alot of space  good design  would love to see some pics of the overflow once you got it installed


----------



## BBOSS

ameekplec. said:


> I'll be looking to put a 24" flourescent fixture inside the stand to light it up


Hi Ameekplec,

Excellent thread! I've been following your threads along for a while and cannot wait to see your new tank up and running.

As for light in your stand, why don't you look into these energy saving undercabinet LED lights? http://lightsofamerica.com/en/Products/7200-LED-BN.aspx, 2W per unit. I found them ideal for stand lighting. They are fairly bright, flexible to placement, and can chain-up up to nine units if needed. I am using velcro to attach them to my stand and fuge. Each unit costs $ 10.00 at local Walmart.


----------



## ameekplec.

Fish_Man said:


> Can't wait to see that filled with water!!!
> 
> Estimated cost of this whole setup?





Kweli said:


> I dont think he is going to answer that....
> lol
> 
> Looks good.. cant wait to see some water & rocks in there.
> 
> How do you stop water evap from your topoff tank?


The topoff tank will just have a regular glass lid to control evaporation. I'm hoping 10g will be enough for a week or so.

The cost? Let's just say it cost a pretty penny . You can get an idea if you figure out how much all the equipment costs - mind you there are only a few parts that I paid full retail for, since a few things were bought second hand. But whatever the cost, the enjoyment that I get out of it makes the expense totally worth it.



Big Ray said:


> Nice ! yea my additives are in clear glass as well, ppl tell me the chemicals will degrade, I never bothered ... lol
> 
> for a 37" stand you do have alot of space  good design  would love to see some pics of the overflow once you got it installed


There aren't a great many compounds in the dozing solutions that will degrade much so it's not a concern to me.

Overflow is installed already - maybe you mean the sump baffles?



BBOSS said:


> Hi Ameekplec,
> 
> Excellent thread! I've been following your threads along for a while and cannot wait to see your new tank up and running.
> 
> As for light in your stand, why don't you look into these energy saving undercabinet LED lights? http://lightsofamerica.com/en/Products/7200-LED-BN.aspx, 2W per unit. I found them ideal for stand lighting. They are fairly bright, flexible to placement, and can chain-up up to nine units if needed. I am using velcro to attach them to my stand and fuge. Each unit costs $ 10.00 at local Walmart.


Thanks for the suggestion of the LED lights - I like that they can be daisy chained. I'll certainly look into them.

Hopefully I can do some more work on the doors this weekend to get the stand mostly completed! I'm also going to start mounting my power bars and vortec controllers too so I can get good placement of them before everything goes online.


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> Overflow is installed already - maybe you mean the sump baffles?


the herbies overflow Idea sounds really good, just wanted to see how it looks as I couldnt find any online 

Im having too much Issues with wave and overflow making noise and on top the siphon making small noises lol

but weekend is here  time to fill it up with water


----------



## ameekplec.

I wish I could fill it up right now!!

look up bean animal overflow, you should find lots on it. Basically, you have one line that is a full siphon (no durso, stockman, etc - no air, all water in the pipe) that can carry a lot of water (1" should be about 800 - 1000 gph gravity flow), a regular durso/stockman for the excess flow, and then one emergency line in case the other two fail.

I did away with the durso stockman - so it's just a siphon overflow and an emergency overflow - both should be able to handle about 900 gph.


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> I wish I could fill it up right now!!
> 
> look up bean animal overflow, you should find lots on it. Basically, you have one line that is a full siphon (no durso, stockman, etc - no air, all water in the pipe) that can carry a lot of water (1" should be about 800 - 1000 gph gravity flow), a regular durso/stockman for the excess flow, and then one emergency line in case the other two fail.
> 
> I did away with the durso stockman - so it's just a siphon overflow and an emergency overflow - both should be able to handle about 900 gph.


Ohhh ! I get it now ! very nice ! need to read more on that.


----------



## bigfishy

Fish_Man said:


> Can't wait to see that filled with water!!!
> 
> Estimated cost of this whole setup?


I'd say he wasted around $2000 so far 

and probably $1000 more for rocks, water and fish


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> I'd say he wasted around $2000 so far
> 
> and probably $1000 more for rocks, water and fish


I'd say he'd be extremely lucky to have only spent 2k...

I've spent more than that and I don't even have everything yet lol...


----------



## ameekplec.

gucci17 said:


> I'd say he'd be extremely lucky to have only spent 2k...
> 
> I've spent more than that and I don't even have everything yet lol...


If you buy the equipment or check it all out, you can figure out the rough cost. But I'll give you a little clue:
http://www.atbskimmers.com/products/largeview.php?category=Circulation Pumps&item=Flow Star 1500
http://www.aquaticselite.com/Stealth_8x39w_p/st-t5-839.htm
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=ps-rebkm180
http://www.ghl-direct.com/proddetail.php?prod=PL-00001
http://www.ghl-direct.com/proddetail.php?prod=PL-0507
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=wp-vortecha

And then there's the tank.....

Needless to say, I don't have children, don't go out for fancy dinners much, or drinking at clubs. But it's worth it for the enjoyment I get from the whole process. And I'm sure as soon as I power up the light fixture after arranging all my rock and getting the sand in there with all the flow going and the skimmer started up, it'll definitely be worth every penny


----------



## Sunstar

welll after one month of hell with an almost three year old... don't have kids. Eating out occasionally as a treat is okay and drinking at a club... bah. cheaper to buy a bottle and drink in. you love it eric I need to come by toronto sometime and beg you to show me your new setup.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well we had our electrician friend and his wife over for dinner last night and he checked out the possibility of putting in another circuit. Well, it was an eye opener for sure - apparently like half our condo is on one circuit. So without a new circuit, the new tank would be sharing a circuit with my clownfish system, and my gf's PC/laptop/desk and the living room light fixture, as well as a bunch of other things. Needless to say, it probably would be overloaded.

The second thing was that because all our outside walls are concrete, he can't install more outlets unless they're surface mounted. So the solution will be just to rewire the exising two outlets to their own circuit, and then just expand them with a plug-in outlet expander. 

The third thing is that he's not 100% sure he can pull wires through the electrical conduit running through the concrete as the conduit is apparently pretty full already. But he's going to give it a go, and he's pretty confident he'll be able to do it (but no guarantees though....).

He'll be back sometime this week, so hopefully it's all possible. If he can do it, then everything will do quickly after that as it's just plug and play!

In the mean time, I've been figuring out my plumbing (again), as the way I had it planned takes up too much space. I think I have it figured out so that the manifold hangs off the top 2x4 frame, thus keeping 95% of the plumbing to the left side of the stand, leaving the other side for my two Profilux powerbars, EcoTech battery back up, and two MP-40wES controller modules.

Also I made an error in measuring my baffle lengths, so I might have to have them remade - there's a 1/4" gap in eash side, which might be a bit too much to fill with silicone. I'll give it a try and see if I can nicely fill it. If not, I'll have to have another set built for me.

Also got the vinyl backing from Miracles last week - so I'll have to try my hand at vinyl application sometime this week!


----------



## ameekplec.

Fffffffffff...................ck


----------



## teemee

what happened?
i'm at home if you need to save some coral...


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Fffffffffff...................ck


----------



## Sunstar

I dread to know....


----------



## Ciddian

D:!!!!!! OOhh noooess..


----------



## ameekplec.

Sorry guys - it's a serious long term problem, but nothing to do with livestock.



I had our friend over to do the wiring - it took a long while to figure out where everything ran to and from, but eventually we got it sorted out. But when pulling the wire through for the new circuit, it got stuck. We had to put two holes in the wall (which now have to be fixed) only to discover that the guys who built the condo did some shoddy work and so where it's supposed to be all 3/4" conduit, they've used 1/2" due to an obvious error. So log story short, it wasn't possible to draw a new circuit.

The only way possible was to make a lot of holes above the kitchen area to draw a new circuit that way, but I wasn't up for it today.


So the short term solution is to set up the tank and see if the circuit can take it. If it can, great. I have the battery backup for the vortecs if they drop, and the Profilux has residual memory if it loses power for a while.

If the circuit trips now and then, oh well. But if the circuit can't take it at all, I'll have to install a circuit through the kitchen and plug into it with an extension cord - hopefully doesn't come to that.


Well good news is that I can now plow ahead with the build!


----------



## Ciddian

aweee!!! Well that's a pain and how odd for the whole place to be on one circuit O_O

Hopefully everything gets a bit smoother!


----------



## ameekplec.

ameekplec. said:


> Fffffffffff...................ck


Noticed the Potter's was acting a bit funny this morning before work, so I came home early to check on the SPS holding tank to find the tank a milky mess! Another three colonies were RTNing, so I decided to shut the tank down, and just risk it and put all my SPS into my 15g clownfish tank. So far, the surviving pieces (thankfully most of my favourite) are doing ok. Many of them are showing the tiniest bit of PE already <yay!>.

Hopefully after the loss of >60% of my SPS, it'll all be over. As much as it sucks to have lost all those colonies (most grown from little frags), I'm happy that many of my favs survived so far. Fingers crossed they'll hang on 

Tank found it's final place yesterday after a check with the gf. Today I want to cut out the hole for the electrical outlet, then hang the light. I'll have to have a friend over to lift the tank in place (or maybe someone wants to come and help )?

Anyhow, now that I have everything I need bought, and everything together, I'm hoping to have it wet before the end of next week!


----------



## Ciddian

awee! I would totally be there to help if I could Ameekplec D:

I am sooo excited for this new tank, I am so sorry for the losses however.


----------



## explor3r

Ohhh sorry to heard that and if u need a hand or two let me know ill come and help.
I know u will be happy with your new tank running to make up for your lost


----------



## teemee

How is the Potter's Angel?


----------



## ameekplec.

Dunno - he was hiding as I transferred both fish (Potters and Sixline) to the 15g (with the two bangaiis and two clowns). Six line seems fine, Potters was hiding, but alive.

SPS look good in the 15g - polyps are out on most. I'm a little worried about the Setosa, but it's not getting worse so I figure that's good.

I tried to apply the vinyl on the tank, but I suck. Bad. There's no way I can do it right and make it look decent. I'll probably have to paint the back tomorrow.

I made some progress today though. I cut out an area for the outlets, and expanded one of the holes I put in the back top corner of the stand since I forgot that the power cord for the fan for the light fixture has an adapter on it.









Also, I hung the light fixture. Got the bulbs in and, glass splash shields installed and put that baby up!





































It makes me crazy that the fixture is held up by little bolts in the ceiling, but I suppose I should have faith in them - but I can't help but feeling like one day I'll come home to the fixture having gone for a swim....

Anyways, I'm pretty happy.

Next steps:
1. Make back of tank black somehow - try vinyl again? paint black with acrylic/latex?
2. Level stand - it's ever so slightly off.
3. Get tank on stand.
4. Glue down plumbing.
5. Silicone in sump baffle.
6. Arrange electrical components (power bars, controllers, battery back-up, cords, etc.).
7. Profit!!

Just kidding! Then starts the real fun!! Filling the tank!!! woooooo


----------



## Sunstar

reminds me of my pot rack. I hung that up to hang up my cast iron pots. I put ceiling bolts thick enough to hold up a car. I still peer at it with worry expecting to hear an ungodly crash at night. 

I noticed you were after dead rock from some place in kitchener at some point. Could you PM me the link to them so I might check them out?


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> It makes me crazy that the fixture is held up by little bolts in the ceiling, but I suppose I should have faith in them - but I can't help but feeling like one day I'll come home to the fixture having gone for a swim....
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> Next steps:
> 1. Make back of tank black somehow - try vinyl again? paint black with acrylic/latex?
> 2. Level stand - it's ever so slightly off.
> 3. Get tank on stand.
> 4. Glue down plumbing.
> 5. Silicone in sump baffle.
> 6. Arrange electrical components (power bars, controllers, battery back-up, cords, etc.).
> 7. Profit!!
> 
> Just kidding! Then starts the real fun!! Filling the tank!!! woooooo


Can you not apply vinyl like you do for window tinting films? Just use the solution and squeeze out bubbles, should be relatively straightforward since you're applying to to flat surfaces.

The bolts in the ceiling, are screwed into the concrete, correct? If so, there shouldn't be a problem..

I still believe you should have tried to keep the old tank running... like half empty DT and sump, use gliding support just under the stand to relocate them... the losses you had pains me greatly, and i can't imagine how bad you'd feel about the losses..


----------



## xr8dride

use a spray bottle with lots of soapy water to apply the vinyl...be sure the vinyl does not turn back and touch itself...you'll never get that apart. Wet the glass with the water/soap solution..peel back a bit of the vinyl backing and lay it in place...wet again, tear back more, lay it in place...secret is to not be shy with the water/soap...it all comes out when you squeegie (from center outwards). Use a much larger piece than needed...if it goes on crooked no big deal, trim away excess.


----------



## Sunstar

More Questions for you Eric. you are using a EcoTech Vortech type fan-thing What is the smallest they come in? I was looking at one at big als the other day and wondering if they drilled the tank for the fans  Heh, noobish me.


----------



## Kweli

MP10 is the smallest..

Its magnets.. so the motor is outside of the tank and the inside is just the fan.

I dont know how it works, but it keeps the electrical part outside of the tank which is great (heating/electrocution)

Its also about 200-300 dollars for the smallest one (MP10)


----------



## Sunstar

OW, a lotta cash. I'll keep it in mind though.


----------



## ameekplec.

I think there's a member here who has an MP-10 for sale for $150 

I'll try the vinly with the water/soap tonight. They sent me a bit extra, so hopefully I still have enough to get from the edge of the tank to behind the overflow.

Conix, I wish I could have been a lot smarter and more well prepared for the move - my original plan was to do exactly that, but I just wasn't able to move it anywhere else without really tearing it down first anyways.

As for this morning, I've lost three more corals (they were starting to RTN so I removed them). Also, I'm very sad to say that I found the Potter's stuck to the vortech this morning  I feel really bad for having lost him - the corals stung a bit, but losing this little guy really sucks. Sixline and everything else in the tank is fine for now. I'm in the process of making up more RO now for WCs later today as the water is a bit cloudy in the 15g.


----------



## gucci17

Damn...sorry to hear about the losses. Let's hope that's all over with. Hopefully the waterchanges help. 

On a lighter note, your fixture looks SICK!


----------



## Sunstar

cripes. The losses sound horrific. I hope when I do mine, I can learn a thing or two. I don't know if I got anythin in my tank you'd want if you need something.


----------



## ameekplec.

Painted the back this afternoon (I worked from home today) - and got the styrofoam topper on the tank. Now all that's left is to get the tank on top.










Anyone want to help me lift it?


----------



## Sunstar

me! me! me! memememememe!!!!!

That looks SWEET. I can come visit right? Trade you some of my alien eyes when you get your corals going again.


----------



## bigfishy

What is RTN?


----------



## ameekplec.

Rapid tissue necrosis. Basically when a SPS coral dies and sheds it's skin - and it can happen in a matter of minutes - days, but it usually occurs from the base up, and looks like the skin of the coral got pulled too tight and is peeling off.

It happens fast, and the dead tissue rotting in the water can cause other corals to start to RTN - basically the chain reaction that's happening in my holding systems now.

There's a few ways you can counteract it - I've increased to flow to a coral head before to get it to stop - two birdsnest corals are RTNing now, so I bumped them to a high flow area, and it seems to have slowed down for now - hopefully it stops the RTN dead.

Water is still milky after a 5g water change (33+% WC). Another one coming up soon.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Painted the back this afternoon (I worked from home today) - and got the styrofoam topper on the tank. Now all that's left is to get the tank on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to help me lift it?


I would definitely help if you were a little closer to my place 

This move is so un-Eric like. Can't believe you're having trouble keeping your livestock alive. What's the milky stuff? where is it coming from?


----------



## ameekplec.

I know - in retrospect it was a super rash move that I'm really really paying for now, which really kills me. Lesson learned, the hard way.

The milkyness is a bacterial bloom from the ammonia/nitrites in the water. I'm not even bothering with a test kit - I know it's there. For now I'm trying to monitor the RTN areas and do WCs to keep everything in check.


----------



## Sunstar

Well Hopefully it will all correct itself in a short bit. Looking forward to the new tank when it gets stocked.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I had to frag up my nice purple cap - a wierd bacterial infection was eating the flesh up, so aggressive fragging took care of it. I hope. I'm now down to 4 colonies - setosa, 2 birdsnests and a digi. Oh well, hopefully the frags pull through. They'll have PLENTY of space in the new tank to grow out!

I woke up this morning expecting the worst, but everything looks ok. Skimmer is going again, and the water looks ever so slightly clearer. Making up anotehr batch of water to do another WC later this evening. Hooray!

Last night I got the sump all done up. First I taped all where the silicone would go down:









After using generous amounts of silicone (GE silicone 1, without mildew guard), and using two plastic spoons to smooth out the seam, I removed the tape and now it's curing in the bathroom.










It looks nice, and the silicone is pretty neatly done. Hopefully it's strong enough to hold the water in each compartment 

I've coerced a buddy out for dinner tonight - little does he know that he'll have to earn a beer by lifting a tank!  I can smell the progress already!


----------



## Ciddian

Hahahaha!!! Very smart with the beer bait. rofl


----------



## Big Ray

the sump looks pretty good ! good job man !


----------



## Sunstar

Just make sure he gets the beer after lifting the tank. you don't want drunken help


----------



## ameekplec.

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!










Plumbing, here I come!!


----------



## RoryM

We have all invited friends over for a beer, aaaannnd to lift/move tanks. Sexy tank.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Plumbing, here I come!!


I hope you post updates with picture everyday from now on. The tank doesn't look so large in this picture. There's two feet of empty space to the left! You should have gone for 160G! 

By the way, someone in that condo likes to cook!


----------



## ameekplec.

RoryM said:


> We have all invited friends over for a beer, aaaannnd to lift/move tanks. Sexy tank.


Thanks - I can't stop being all giddy when I see it.



conix67 said:


> I hope you post updates with picture everyday from now on. The tank doesn't look so large in this picture. There's two feet of empty space to the left! You should have gone for 160G!
> 
> By the way, someone in that condo likes to cook!


Haha, I was thinking it looks a hell of a lot bigger when it's up on the stand! The top lip of the tank just happens to be at the same height as my chin, so I'll probably be doing a lot of top-down viewing  If the tank was any bigger, the cabinet door on the side of the kitchen wouldn't open, so we couldn't get to all the stored booze!

Yep - we both love to cook. Half of the books are mine - all the traditional ones without "low fat" ingredients 

I'll try to do picture updates everyday - which means I'll have to have it running by the end of the week! 

Picture update for today:

Last night I installed the bulkheads. I wiped the area around where the gasket inside the tank would be with acetone to clean the glass. I cleaned the bulkheads and gaskets and threads on the bulkheads to clean them of all dust. Before installing the bulkhead, I put a bead of silicone between the bulkhead and gasket, and between the gastek and the tank to prevent any leaks.










Also, just to see what it'll all look like, I put the light up and turned it on:









Oh baby. So excited now.

there's black eggcrate in the bottom of the tank to distribute the load from the rocks. I just happened to have two pieces that fit perfectly - at least something was easy 

Tonight I'll be working on the rest of the plumbing, maybe clean the inside of the tank, and start screwing in all the powerbars and stuff.

I'm happy to report that the 15g is clearing up (just a slight fog) and everything seems to have stabilized. Yesterday I only lost one frag (albeit one I liked), and today so far, everything seem ok. Fingers crossed - just hold in there a few more days little guys!


----------



## conix67

I can sense all that excitement, and maybe that's what keeps you from crying over lost frags and colonies. The empty tank with light looks so sexy! Looks like the lower compartment is also fully occupied.

By the way, have you tried to put the skimmer in the sump yet? Also, are you not concerned about the electric outlets blocked by the sump and skimmer?


----------



## explor3r

Nice!!!!! u are almost there, is looking great
I used to have the same mini stereo system and when u turn it on a blue light come on the front galss...think it is....anyways congratulations.
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> I can sense all that excitement, and maybe that's what keeps you from crying over lost frags and colonies. The empty tank with light looks so sexy! Looks like the lower compartment is also fully occupied.
> 
> By the way, have you tried to put the skimmer in the sump yet? Also, are you not concerned about the electric outlets blocked by the sump and skimmer?


Yeah, all the excitement lets me get past the frags and colonies. But there is a bucket on my balcony that is now full (actually full) of coral skeletons 

The space in the stand is 90% occupied - there's a small 9 x 12 area where there's nothing yet, but I'll probably just have a small shelf for fish food and other misc supplies.

I put the skimmer in the sump and in the stand, and everything just fits - just like planned. It's a bit tighter than I anticipated, but it all fits and works. The electic outlets are blocked by the sump, but once the powerbars are plugged in, I won't need access again, so it's fine. And if I need to get in, I can always just pull the sump out.



explor3r said:


> Nice!!!!! u are almost there, is looking great
> I used to have the same mini stereo system and when u turn it on a blue light come on the front galss...think it is....anyways congratulations.
> Keep the pictures coming


Haha, the stereo - I think my parents got that for me when I was 16....a few years ago 

No pictures tonight - but I did get a bunch of work done tonight. I got all the plumbing glued in before my gf comes home tomorrow night. But with all the gluing of PVC, I have a huge headache from all the fumes. Or that might be because it's so late, or a bit of both.

Now that the tank and stand are one unit, and someone picked up my old setup, we finally have space to walk around the condo again


----------



## Salty1

*Congrats on a NICE BUILD*

It's nice to see the research and desigh that went into this build. Looking forward to seeing the tank filled


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks!

Didn't do anything today - but I do have pictures of the completed plumbing:









There's one 3/4" line for the return, and one shorter 1" drain, and 1 taller 1" emergency drain. I think I have to make the emergency drain pipe shorter as it's a little taller than the overflow teeth.

Here's the plumbing under that stand:









The corner one is the emergency overflow - I may have to cut it out and change it to spaflex, as the union is a little bigger than the space and causes the pipe to lean out a tad.

The main drain went swimmingly, except that the main drain ball valve (behind the skimmer drain pipe) had to be on an angle to let it close fully without obstructing anything.

The return was a bit trickier - I didn't want to spread it out across the back because I need the space for all my electrical things. So now it's tied across the top frame. Also, I had planned on 45 deg elbows to go up and over, but I had to use 90's because of space constraints. Also, I had to use 2 90's to get up and around to the manifold - but I'm not too worried about head loss as my pump is rated much higher than what I need.

During the week, I hope to level the stand and then start filling the tank and aquascape


----------



## conix67

Nice update! We can't tell if you didn't do anything today, from the picture it seems a lot was done today


----------



## Kweli

What is the purpose of the 2 downward pipes with the red nozzle?

So high from the sump, whats its purpose?


----------



## conix67

Kweli said:


> What is the purpose of the 2 downward pipes with the red nozzle?
> 
> So high from the sump, whats its purpose?


My guess is media reactors?


----------



## gucci17

Kweli said:


> What is the purpose of the 2 downward pipes with the red nozzle?
> 
> So high from the sump, whats its purpose?


It's a manifold so he can run other devices such as Conix mentioned, media reactors, run a line to RDSB, feed a fuge, etc.


----------



## ameekplec.

Kweli said:


> What is the purpose of the 2 downward pipes with the red nozzle?
> 
> So high from the sump, whats its purpose?


Yep, Conix and Gucci got it right - it's so that I can run my phosban reactors, and also a future frag tank/species tank, and another outlet that's currently plugged for anything else I might want to add in the future.

Today I'm sick so I might get a chance to wipe down the tank, but probably nothing more. Sucks.


----------



## Big Ray

looking nice 

I love the plumbing under the stand ! good job

wouldnt the standpipes make alot of noise that way with no durso on them ? or are you installing those as well ? would love to get more info on that . thanks, I guess the no durso will prevent bubbles ? and in case it gets clogged the back up is there ?


----------



## Kweli

So you went from an All-in-one to that plumbing headache?

My next tank will have all that stuff.. but i just cant wrap my head around the logistics....


----------



## Big Ray

Kweli said:


> So you went from an All-in-one to that plumbing headache?
> 
> My next tank will have all that stuff.. but i just cant wrap my head around the logistics....


they come handy lol I have like 7 pumps running in my sump and 3 Ts, his is just nicer looking


----------



## gucci17

Big Ray said:


> looking nice
> 
> I love the plumbing under the stand ! good job
> 
> wouldnt the standpipes make alot of noise that way with no durso on them ? or are you installing those as well ? would love to get more info on that . thanks, I guess the no durso will prevent bubbles ? and in case it gets clogged the back up is there ?


It won't be noisy because it's running at full syphon (might be using a strainer to prevent things from getting in). I think he is going to make a stockman standpipe for his backup drain. Atleast that's what I would do.



Kweli said:


> So you went from an All-in-one to that plumbing headache?
> 
> My next tank will have all that stuff.. but i just cant wrap my head around the logistics....


Just ask away, I'm sure Eric wouldn't mind answering any questions you have on his plumbing. Honestly, once you get the hang different plumbing designs, it's not that bad.


----------



## ameekplec.

Big Ray said:


> looking nice
> 
> I love the plumbing under the stand ! good job
> 
> wouldnt the standpipes make alot of noise that way with no durso on them ? or are you installing those as well ? would love to get more info on that . thanks, I guess the no durso will prevent bubbles ? and in case it gets clogged the back up is there ?


The idea is that they're running at a full siphon far enough under the surface of the water that it only draws water, and no air, hence no noise. And no bubbles in the sump either, as it's not a water/air mixture like with a durso ro stockman standpipe.

If you search RC for Bean Animal overflow, you'll find a huge thread on the design. The design I'm using is just a modified version that many people use - the original calls for three drains: full siphon, durso/stockman and emergency overflow. But my single siphon will take care of all my flow so the durso is redundant, and just takes up extra room.

The plumbing is tight, but I think it'll work as designed - I just hope there's no leaks!



Kweli said:


> So you went from an All-in-one to that plumbing headache?
> 
> My next tank will have all that stuff.. but i just cant wrap my head around the logistics....


Actually, my last tank was plumbed too - you just couldn't see any of the plumbing. It had a durso and a return that went over the tip of the tank - so plumbing is nothing new to me.

If you isolate all the systems, it's actually pretty simple.


----------



## Big Ray

Hmm ! sounds prety cool ! I will have to do a search on that as the bubbles in sump/noise from durso is driving me crazy  lol (not much noise but the bubbles :S) lol
thanks.


----------



## gucci17

Big Ray said:


> Hmm ! sounds prety cool ! I will have to do a search on that as the bubbles in sump/noise from durso is driving me crazy  lol (not much noise but the bubbles :S) lol
> thanks.


Ray, do a search on 'herbie' overflows. I would never go back to standard overflows now that I've learned about the herbie and bean animal's designs.


----------



## Big Ray

gucci17 said:


> Ray, do a search on 'herbie' overflows. I would never go back to standard overflows now that I've learned about the herbie and bean animal's designs.


yea reading on those ! prety interesting, and much simpler  thanks.


----------



## ameekplec.

So I got almost all the electrical things in place and positioned just right. I had to mount the powerbars likt that as the cords for the light barely reach the powerbar as it is - so the fixture isn't going any higher.

Electrical side:









There's a 4-outlet Profilux powerbr, a 6-outlet Profilux powerbar, Vortech battery backup, 2x Mp-40wES control modules, Heater controller module and the Tunze Osmolator controller module. Everything packed together nice and neat. The last two components to add in would be the Profilux head unit and my Profilux doser, which will sit above the dosing containers.

Here's a pic of the whole inside of the stand:









Yup, already full.

All that's left to do is give it a wipe down and level the sucker and fill it up!


----------



## Big Ray

NICEEE !! congrats  looks amazing.


----------



## explor3r

I can smell saltwater, looks very organize


----------



## conix67

I wouldn't want to spoil that beauty with messy salt water. I can watch the thing all day long as is. Do you plan to put glass doors for your cabinet? 

So looks like both carbon and GFO are in the plan. Your proflux controller and dosing pump needs some space. Will they be put on the wire shelf like before?

How big is that ATO reservoir? 15G? Method to refill??


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks guys - as pretty and unspoiled as it is, you know I can't wait to get some salty stuff in there 

I'll be manully filling the ATO reservoir. It's 10g so should last a week or more. I can't risk a RO overflow, and I don't have the wall space to run a RO line even if I wanted to.

The Profilux controller I'm not sure yet what to do. Maybe a shelf for it over the ATO reservoir. As for the doser, it will sit on the little platform above the dosing solution boxes.

I got it all leveled tonight. It's going to get wet very soon folks!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Doors are going to be wood too, to match the rest of the stand. Glass would be too bright, although would be pretty cool.

GFO and GAC are in the plan, although I may try ozone to get rid of colouring compounds in the future. And I'll still be vodka dozing, although I will probably switch to pure ethanol instead.


----------



## ameekplec.

Spent the last two days just playing around with the configuration of wiring to make it nice and organized. I think it's all done now - all I have to do is mount the MP-40wES transformers to the uprights to get them out of the way.

Took some more (crappy) pictures last night with half the lights on.
Vortech (can you see the glass? I can't! )









Nifty view through the front pane (3.5' of Starphire glass):









FTS (I haven't placed the second vortech yet):









Oh, what's this? Water in the tank??!?









Yup, just put a small amount og RO/DI in there to test the bulkheads - they're nice and sealed. Except that the threaded fitting for the overflow pipe leaks a bit - maybe 3 - 4 ml overnight through the energency drain. not a big deal, as I'm sure when SW gets in there, it'll plug it up eventually.

I'll go to home depot this weekend sometime to pick up some more RO/DI tubing (1/4") so I can just fill the DT directly from the bathroom - and not by 5g bucket load. Also, I need a 1" slip x slip PVC coupling, so hopefully they have them in stock.


----------



## conix67

Good progress!

I'd be careful about the leak, as with RO/DI it's no big deal but SW leak can cause salt creep that will spread until it gets plugged up somehow.

Are you positioning your MP40s in such a way that there's no corals in the direct path of its flow? It seems almost centered on the side...


----------



## Sunstar

It is wet and wild. Looking forward to the gooness to go in.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ok took a while to get anywhere - life happens.

Also, leaks in plumbing happen, which were fixed. I filled it up, mixed up 130 gallons of salt water, and then tonight I plopped in my LR. Didn't take any pictures of the process, but I did anchor two of the rocks using a 3/4" masonry bit and 5/8" acrylic rod.

My inspiration was a reef bommie or island - the aquascape essentially looks like a big boulder where I'll try to arrange SPS and LPS colonies in an artful yet natural fashion.

I arranged all the rock (10 fairly big pieces, around 60 lbs), and added 2 bags (80lbs) of Caribsea Reef floor grade sand, which looks really nice. The bigger size will hopefully keep it down a bit better than oolithic sand.










Currently running a crap load of carbon (any residual chemicals in the water) and a phosban reactor stuffed with filter floss (for the dust). After it clears up, I'll keep the lights off for a while and run GFO to reduce and phosphates and keep the lights off. Waiting for the fog to clear....


----------



## gucci17

Was starting to wonder what happened 

After a month, I'm finally back home to get crackin' on my own project.

Did you use any epoxy along with the acrylic rods to secure the rock?

I'm thinking of going with those fibre glass drive way rods instead. I'm just worried it may leach things out. What's your take on it?


----------



## rrobbiiee

Just finished reading this thread and it looks great! Can't wait to see your SPS happy in their new home.

Also I'm gad I didn't have to wait for the whole build and could go from nothing to full of water in an hour or so 

The one question I have is after reading this:



ameekplec. said:


> ...
> 
> Last night I installed the bulkheads. I wiped the area around where the gasket inside the tank would be with acetone to clean the glass. I cleaned the bulkheads and gaskets and threads on the bulkheads to clean them of all dust. Before installing the bulkhead, I put a bead of silicone between the bulkhead and gasket, and between the gastek and the tank to prevent any leaks.
> 
> ...


Why the silicon in addition to the gasket? Did the bulkhead that you use recommend it? All the bulkheads I've used say not to apply any silicon


----------



## ameekplec.

Gucci, I used acrylic, because it's what I have on hand, and also, my overflow is built of acrylic, as are my sump baffles. As far as my tank is concerned, they're safe. There's only a bit of epoxy in one hole to keep the acrylic rod oriented straight. Otherwise, everything is just stacked, so I can take it apart later if I need/want to.

Rrobbiiee I put the silicone there so that there wouldn't be any leaks from the bulkhead - I know some of them recommend you don't, but it was an added assurance. I did this on my last tank and it never leaked, so I figured why not.

This morning it cleared up pretty nice, so I snapped off a pic from each side. I think I really like this scape as each angle offers a very different perspective.

Front:









From the kitchen (left):









From the couch (right):









The vortechs are essentially where they will end up - a little tweaking, but I think they're in a nice place to make a nice gyre type flow in the tank in both axes.

There's life in there now - I saw a chiton had climbed up the glass this morning, there were a few asternias out and about, and I saw a few pods zipping about too. Temp is up to 76F from 69F, and the water is getting clearer and clearer. I'll do some parameter tests this weekend to see what the water's looking like.

I'll fire up the skimmer again tonight when I'm home to keep an eye on it.

I'm super excited now. I can't wait to have fish, corals, clams, and all the other good stuff in the tank.

As for coral, I'll have SPS and lots of it! I'm going to do a few big colonies of plating monti caps on the lower rock to the left mixed with some staghorn types that I hope will get big, and on the main bommie, I'll have a nice mix of bushy, plating and encrusting and massive-form acroporas and montiporas. Lower down I'm planning on a few LPS colonies, and small "fields" of ricordeas and maybe zoas and other polyps. Interspersed between all of them I'll have a few clam here and there on the reef too.

Fish-wise, I'm planning a trio of dwarf angels, a zebrasoma tang (either yellow or purple), and a bunch of other small fish (pygmy hawkfish, some blennies, gobies and the like), and maybe a small group of cardinal fish of some sort once the staghorn forest gets to a sizeable stand. I'd like to keep everything smaller (no big tangs or angelfish).

I can't wait.


----------



## gucci17

Looking good Eric.

I'm not concerned about acrylic just the driveway markers. 

Did you use two bags of sea floor for your tank? How high is the sand bed? 1-1/2'?


----------



## ameekplec.

I bought 3 bags thinking I'd need them for a 2" sand bed. But at just two bags, I found I had a 1.5 - 2" sandbed pretty much everywhere. 

I figure once the vortechs kick in (they're off for now), the sand will get pushed around a bit, but I like how it looks right now, so I stopped at 2 bags.

As for the fiberglass markers, I know a lot of people use them so they're probably safe.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> I bought 3 bags thinking I'd need them for a 2" sand bed. But at just two bags, I found I had a 1.5 - 2" sandbed pretty much everywhere.
> 
> I figure once the vortechs kick in (they're off for now), the sand will get pushed around a bit, but I like how it looks right now, so I stopped at 2 bags.
> 
> As for the fiberglass markers, I know a lot of people use them so they're probably safe.


Ok that's good to know. So I'm sure 3 bags for me will be plenty, especially if I mix in a bit of oolite sand.

I love it man, I can't wait to see it get stocked up!


----------



## shiver905

This is going to be great!!!

very well done


----------



## ameekplec.

gucci17 said:


> Ok that's good to know. So I'm sure 3 bags for me will be plenty, especially if I mix in a bit of oolite sand.


Well, if you want one bag of Reef floor grade sand, I've got an unopened one 



gucci17 said:


> I love it man, I can't wait to see it get stocked up!


About that. I got impatient (noobs turn away) I threw in a frag of GSP, a not-so healthy colony of Duncans and a nassarius snail. The GSP is opened up and extended and waving beautifully. The snail is exploring. The Duncan isn't so happy, but I'll give it some time.

Looks like stocking will happen earlier than later. Now I've really got to get moving on setting up the Profilux to get everything online. Also have to ill up my topoff tank and balling salt solutions.

SPS, here we come!


----------



## Sunstar

looks lovely. such a small pile of rocks for such a big tank. makes it look even bigger. gonna go scuba in there?


----------



## explor3r

Ameek looks so nice and im so exited for u as well..
What type of salt do u use and i guess u needed a big container or a couple to mix all that water.
Now there is life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congrats


----------



## Kweli

ameekplec. said:


> I arranged all the rock (10 fairly big pieces, around 60 lbs), and added 2 bags (80lbs) of *Caribsea Reef floor grade sand*, which looks really nice. The bigger size will hopefully keep it down a bit better than oolithic sand.


I really wish someone warned me about substrate options. I went with the very fine stuff and its constantly kicking up when i clean/move the powerheads... ITS A PITA

Was thinking of siphoning off the sandbed slowly and then slowly adding some of the thicker substrate....


----------



## phi delt reefer

Kweli said:


> I really wish someone warned me about substrate options. I went with the very fine stuff and its constantly kicking up when i clean/move the powerheads... ITS A PITA
> 
> Was thinking of siphoning off the sandbed slowly and then slowly adding some of the thicker substrate....


throw a layer of bigger stuff on top. once it gets a little crusty you should be fine - reduce your flow for a bit or point it up until the sand starts to thicken up.


----------



## Tbird

Hey Eric,

Looks great!! can't wait till you start stocking it!

Where did you get the Acrylic rods?

Thanks
Wil


----------



## ameekplec.

Kweli - I would do either one. If you throw on bigger stuff, it will sit on top, but if it gets disturbed, then it will be kicked up. I'd change it out, especially if you're not thinking of upgrading anytime soon.

Wil - I got half of an 8 foot rod from a friend of mine. I'm sure you could find at any plastics shop though.


----------



## ameekplec.

Diatoms!
New Corals!
New fish!

Oh my!


----------



## teemee

so, are 'they' here????
come on - you know I want to see them


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Diatoms!
> New Corals!
> New fish!
> 
> Oh my!


pics or it never happened


----------



## ameekplec.

teemee said:


> so, are 'they' here????
> come on - you know I want to see them


Nope  Delayed again. Hopefully in a week?

I grabbed a bunch of fish that Harold already had at the store - two of which I had been looking to get, and one that really caught my eye when I was there. They're all in QT now for the next 6 weeks to get them used to the lighting schedule, captivity and feeding on pellets and frozen.

The tank is starting to get diatoms almost everywhere, but it's now being kept in check by the 20+ trochus, nassarius and cerith snails I picked up today. Also, my skimmer is starting to work consistently - before it had nothing to skim so it wasn't working well. i can't wait to start seeing this baby pull some really nasty nog.

I have almost every coral transferred to the main tank from my holding tank. Everything is doing well now. I lost over 90% of my corals (mainly SPS), and I have a 5L bucket of SPS skeletons to remind me of the fact. But now it's time to rebuild, so over the weekend, I dropped by NAFB while back in scarborough and treated myself to two new SPS colonies 

I'll post pics later - I'm still trying to figure out how to take decent pictures with the new lighting.


----------



## teemee

well, fingers crossed for next week 
only just saw the pictures of what nafb got in - there was some nice stuff...
looking forward to pics - even if they are fish-less!



ameekplec. said:


> Nope  Delayed again. Hopefully in a week?
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of fish that Harold already had at the store - two of which I had been looking to get, and one that really caught my eye when I was there. They're all in QT now for the next 6 weeks to get them used to the lighting schedule, captivity and feeding on pellets and frozen.
> 
> The tank is starting to get diatoms almost everywhere, but it's now being kept in check by the 20+ trochus, nassarius and cerith snails I picked up today. Also, my skimmer is starting to work consistently - before it had nothing to skim so it wasn't working well. i can't wait to start seeing this baby pull some really nasty nog.
> 
> I have almost every coral transferred to the main tank from my holding tank. Everything is doing well now. I lost over 90% of my corals (mainly SPS), and I have a 5L bucket of SPS skeletons to remind me of the fact. But now it's time to rebuild, so over the weekend, I dropped by NAFB while back in scarborough and treated myself to two new SPS colonies
> 
> I'll post pics later - I'm still trying to figure out how to take decent pictures with the new lighting.


----------



## ameekplec.

teemee said:


> well, fingers crossed for next week
> only just saw the pictures of what nafb got in - there was some nice stuff...
> looking forward to pics - even if they are fish-less!


Yep - hopefully I'll finally get to see them 

I think I got to NAFB at a good time - the tanks were all full so I got a great selection from their Indo and Aussie SPS. I can't wait for Sea U Marine to get the next premium SPS shipment - I'm itching for some sweet tabling millies!


----------



## aln

hey ameek!  long time no talk! finally got to see your tank coming along. and that setup LOOKKKSSS INTENSIVE! lol. im still getting the money to get my sump build  from acrylic (the user) 

keep us posted


----------



## Kweli

90% of your sps corals... that must hurt..... alot

I felt down after one of my fish decided he wanted to live on my floor... i could only imagine


----------



## ameekplec.

aln said:


> hey ameek!  long time no talk! finally got to see your tank coming along. and that setup LOOKKKSSS INTENSIVE! lol. im still getting the money to get my sump build  from acrylic (the user)
> 
> keep us posted


Jamie does really great work - I already have another order drummed up in my head  You'll love anything he builds for you.

I finally got the ATO hooked up - no more gurgling overflow due to a variable water level!



Kweli said:


> 90% of your sps corals... that must hurt..... alot
> 
> I felt down after one of my fish decided he wanted to live on my floor... i could only imagine


Yeah, it was a painful few days where I lost SPS colony and frags one after the other. Losing the Potter's angelfish was really a low point of the losses. But now I'm rebuilding, and some friends have offered frags to help rebuild 

New fish are settling in well - they all eat pellets, which I'm delighted with, as I don't need to train them.


----------



## conix67

Pics please! I believe there's a blue print of your tank (placement of corals and species) as your rock work seems to be complete. Would you care to share that with us ?


----------



## ameekplec.

There already is in my mind - the lower left side (island) is going to be a whirl of monti caps and large staghorns, while the bigger island is going to be encrusting/lumpy montiporas and tabling acros with some bushy species intermixed with birdsnests and stypos and poccis to get a nice variety of forms and colours. I'd also like to have a bit of a ricordea carpet and maybe a small zoa or LPS (acans maybe) field in the lower areas, and two or three larger LPS colonies.

But the main aim will be big SPS colonies, and not a million different types. Just focus on 10 - 15 colonies and have them grow out nice and big!

I'm borrowing a D100 right now, so as soon as I have the WB settings and all that other jazz figured out, hopefully I can post some nice pictures 

Also, Conix - I'll have to visit you and get some frags from you! Do you have a bright green monti cap? I've been looking for one!!


----------



## teemee

Hey dude - I have a piece of bright green monti cap for you.
btw - if you can frag the setosa any time again soon...
@#$#@ snail/hermit crab knocked if off the frag plug, while I was gone for a few days, and its a.... goner 
Don't forget, i also have the purple xenia and blue cespit... (the latter is finally starting to perk up, but I don't want to cut it just yet).
LMK.........


----------



## ameekplec.

Sweet!! I have a nice purple cap and red cap that survived the transfer - I've been wanting a green and or orange, but the search is over 

I have a smallish frag of setosa that's been mounted for a while now for you. Maybe sometime next week?


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Sweet!! I have a nice purple cap and red cap that survived the transfer - I've been wanting a green and or orange, but the search is over
> 
> I have a smallish frag of setosa that's been mounted for a while now for you. Maybe sometime next week?


wicked - sure, lets do next week. and if you want some blue monti cap, i have tons. and zoos... tons of zoos. anyway, you can see what you want.


----------



## conix67

Yeah, you're welcome to visit my place any time. I do have one small frag of the bright green monti cap. Slowest grower of all monti caps I have. Looks like teemee has one for you already though.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hit up NAFB and BA Scarborough on my way back to the folks place. Picked up 2 cleaner shrimp and 15 tiny blue leg hermits from NAFB, and a nice big colony with three morphs of Ricordea and a colony of Acropora echinata (I'm 99% sure it is) all for an awesome price. Pics to follow tomorrow (hopefully!).


----------



## Kweli

How is NAFB today? are they running bare on stock?

Wanted to go over, but was thinking I would be left with brown and green corals only


----------



## PACMAN

do they still have $10 frags?


----------



## ameekplec.

Not too much in term of coral left - I just went for the inverts.


----------



## shiver905

This tanks been a real inspiration for me,

I finally Pulled a trigger on my tank after reading this whole thing.



I must say, GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! Now that it's been running a few days, it seems to have kind of settled in. The drain is absolutely silent (although finnicky), and the noise is a lot less than my old system.

And what everyone's been waiting for....crappy pics!

Here's the awesome ricordea colony I picked up at BA last week - there's three distinct morphs on it:









Frags and colonies that made the transfer are looking well. 
Duncan coral:









Montipora undata:









Montipora setosa:









The first pic is my ORA Red Planet frag under 2x24w T5HO:









Here's another in the tank (on the sandbed):








It's actually much more intense, but I'm having a hard time with the white balance on it.

I picked up two colonies at NAFB, this is one of them:









The other is an aqua/blue thich staghorn acro. Hopefully it grows as thick as the original branches it's growing out from.

Also, in QT right now I have three fish from Menagerie - a small sixline wrasse that I'll attempt to pair with my established sixline, a twinspot hogfish, and a beautiful purple tang.

Twinspot hogfish:


















The purple tang came with some damage to a first spine, and a cause of HLLE starting up, but after a week it cleared up completely!









Sorry for the dark fish pics - I didn't change the WB.

No FTS yet - nothing's been arranged yet, so no FTS


----------



## sig

What a beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sweet ride

very nice!!!!

now were to I sign up for a frag of that RP, Setosa & Undata!!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

sweet ride said:


> very nice!!!!
> 
> now were to I sign up for a frag of that RP, Setosa & Undata!!!!!!


Thanks! Hopefully in a year I'll have added a few more pieces (but not too many), and it'll grow out to resemble a nice tank like yours!

That Red Planet and Undata are far from fragging unfortunately - although the RP has been growing well in the new system. The setosa we might be able to work something out - it's about 4" wide now, so it's a bigger colony


----------



## Sunstar

OH lovel y! Can't wait to see it grow out!


----------



## ameekplec.

Spanx!

I'm looking forward to this weekend because I'll be going over to two friend's places to pick up a few frags they've made for me, and also another guy I met in December who we're going to trade a few SPS. 

I'm excited to be rebuilding my collection. I can't wait for this tank to look nice and grown in like Conix, MattDean and SweetRide's tanks. 

That and fish. I can't wait to have a big tank full of little fish!


----------



## sweet ride

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks! Hopefully in a year I'll have added a few more pieces (but not too many), and it'll grow out to resemble a nice tank like yours!
> 
> That Red Planet and Undata are far from fragging unfortunately - although the RP has been growing well in the new system. The setosa we might be able to work something out - it's about 4" wide now, so it's a bigger colony


in that case will start with the setosa!!!!! pm me for details!!!


----------



## acer

sweet ride said:


> in that case will start with the setosa!!!!! pm me for details!!!


awesome... then I'll get to get a frag from you


----------



## BettaBeats

I would say he needs more pictures! the tank in person is spectacular. His fish look happy and healthy, his system looks amazing. 

I wish he would post a FTS 


It was a treat to see in person.


OR a HD video!


----------



## explor3r

We all are waiting for pics, im sure they will be great as everything he does.
I read a lot of Ameek treads and learn a lot from him, there is tons of expectations on the air.....we demand pics


----------



## BettaBeats

explor3r said:


> We all are waiting for pics, im sure they will be great as everything he does.
> I read a lot of Ameek treads and learn a lot from him, there is tons of expectations on the air.....we demand pics


his rose tip anemone was stretching and so content. his clowns were gorgeous, and his lighting rig was spectacular! 8 lamps!!!


----------



## conix67

The red planet is unreal! I'd definitely get a frag of it when I have a space for it, and know that I can keep the color as is 

FTS soon??


----------



## ameekplec.

sweet ride said:


> in that case will start with the setosa!!!!! pm me for details!!!


I'm fragging a piece this week for another guy, so it won't be fragged for a while, unless there's something I really want to trade for 



BettaBeats said:


> I would say he needs more pictures! the tank in person is spectacular. His fish look happy and healthy, his system looks amazing.
> 
> I wish he would post a FTS
> 
> It was a treat to see in person.
> 
> 
> OR a HD video!





explor3r said:


> We all are waiting for pics, im sure they will be great as everything he does.
> I read a lot of Ameek treads and learn a lot from him, there is tons of expectations on the air.....we demand pics





BettaBeats said:


> his rose tip anemone was stretching and so content. his clowns were gorgeous, and his lighting rig was spectacular! 8 lamps!!!


Thanks!

I could do a video, or more pics, but unfortunately, no time to set either up.



conix67 said:


> The red planet is unreal! I'd definitely get a frag of it when I have a space for it, and know that I can keep the color as is
> 
> FTS soon??


Soon....sooon.....I haven't epoxied anything in place, and I haven't turned all the bulbs on yet. But I'll get a FTS soon enough.

Funny enough with the RP colouration is that the key to having it look great is to not give it too much light....which I think is easy enough in most people's systems.

I can't wait to get my tank looking half as full as yours does Yuri. One SPS frag at a time. In the 3 weeks that corals have been in here, some montis (a purple digi in particular) have already grown close to 1 cm! I can't wait for everything to start growing like crazy!


----------



## ameekplec.

*Oh No!*

haha, I just woke up suddenly because I had a dream that I woke up to find the tank grey, cloudy and half empty and devoid of life. And then I took it down, because two guys that came into my house stole everything in the tank and escaped through the window (the tank was in my parent's house for some reason in my old room) and then it crashed. How sad.

Just checked on it. Everything is fine


----------



## caker_chris

ameekplec. said:


> haha, I just woke up suddenly because I had a dream that I woke up to find the tank grey, cloudy and half empty and devoid of life. And then I took it down, because two guys that came into my house stole everything in the tank and escaped through the window (the tank was in my parent's house for some reason in my old room) and then it crashed. How sad.
> 
> Just checked on it. Everything is fine


LMFAO, some of you guys and gals are really paranoid and have some weird dreams.

P.S. Where are the pics, you are driving us all crazy. Actually come to think of it. I think you should take pics to document all the stuff you have just in case they do break in and steal your fish, you know for police and insurance purposes LOL.


----------



## 50seven

ameekplec. said:


> haha, I just woke up suddenly because I had a dream that I woke up to find the tank grey, cloudy and half empty and devoid of life. And then I took it down, because two guys that came into my house stole everything in the tank and escaped through the window (the tank was in my parent's house for some reason in my old room) and then it crashed. How sad.
> 
> Just checked on it. Everything is fine


ROFL, dude! I've woken up in the night with similar dreams too. Usually after working late into the night on the aquarium... LOL

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I thought I was losing my mind 


50seven said:


> ROFL, dude! I've woken up in the night with similar dreams too. Usually after working late into the night on the aquarium... LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar

OMG horrible dream. where's the pics eric? I wannna see you tank of salty goodness!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Soon, soon!

Ciddian saw the tank today - it's still an unarranged mess. In the next week or two, I'll hopefully have things in their places.

The purple tang in QT developed a case of ich yesterday. Dunno why, but it did. Maybe all the chaeto it's been eating? So I moved the chaeto into a breeder box so he can't eat it, and then added one of three cleaner shrimps I had in the main tank to the QT tank. The tang is still swimming around great, no laboured breathing and is eating fine which is good. There's far less spots than yesterday, so maybe the shrimp is helping. The wrasse and hogfish are fine too. They've all got little round bellies, so I think they'll do just fine.

Got a piece of bright green montipora cap from Teemee yesterday - I'll be putting them all together and letting them whir together. I've seen it in a few threads on RC and elsewhere and I really like the effect of the red, green and purple all together. If I find other colours, I'll add them to the mix.

Tomorrow I'm getting some frags, and in the next week, some more fish and frags. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Ciddian

It. was. so. awesome!

And then I got lost on the way out because of the awesome. Haha! 

I didn't even notice the Ich on that tang.. It looked great! LOL

Thx for letting me see the new tank Ameekplec :3


----------



## 50seven

Saw the $10 acros at SUM this evening- maybe head up there tomorrow and check them out...


----------



## ameekplec.

I was thinking, but no. I'm going to be pretty choosy and try not to add too many corals that I don't really want. Also, a big consideration is growth form as well as colour balance and not having too many colonies next to each other with similarity in both. Which means I have to be a bit choosier about who gets to join the party 

As promised, here are some crappy iPhone pics of the tank. Nothing is glued up, and a few frags are just scattered here and there.

Right side:









Left side:









New acro colony from Big Als (I think it's a speciosa, not an echinata )









FTS:


----------



## shiver905

i like the scape, do you plan on keeping it like that?


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep - it's just the right amount of rock for the arrangement I wanted.

I might add small fist sized pieces, but that's only so individiual SPS colonies that I hope to get very large someday can be moved around on their own (ie staghorn corals and maybe plating monti caps)


----------



## Kweli

I really like it... The aquascape and everything. One thing I didnt realize was the fact that all corals come on some type of rock.... So it made it difficult when i started my tank already filled with rockwork...

Your anemone survived the period where all of your SPS's died?


----------



## ameekplec.

Kweli said:


> I really like it... The aquascape and everything. One thing I didnt realize was the fact that all corals come on some type of rock.... So it made it difficult when i started my tank already filled with rockwork...
> 
> Your anemone survived the period where all of your SPS's died?


Thanks! Well, not all corals com on rock, and many can be detached, but some can't, which makes for difficult placing issues sometimes. Luckily a lot of the time the "rock" they're on is dead coral, so with a bit of work with the coral clippers, I can shave or break down the rock underneath to fit a space better. I did this with my ricordea colonies, as they come on rock.

The nem was in a separate tank (15g), which wasn't heavily affected by the SPS deaths. Now it's gotten huge in the new tank, so I'd like to figure out a way of either staying smaller, or removing it to another location where it won't get in the way of my SPS/LPS/softie arrangement plans.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks! Well, not all corals com on rock, and many can be detached, but some can't, which makes for difficult placing issues sometimes. Luckily a lot of the time the "rock" they're on is dead coral, so with a bit of work with the coral clippers, I can shave or break down the rock underneath to fit a space better. I did this with my ricordea colonies, as they come on rock.
> 
> The nem was in a separate tank (15g), which wasn't heavily affected by the SPS deaths. Now it's gotten huge in the new tank, so I'd like to figure out a way of either staying smaller, or removing it to another location where it won't get in the way of my SPS/LPS/softie arrangement plans.


Can't give up an Anemone but don't want it together with SPS. You definitely want an island where the nem can walk around freely and not affect other corals.

I love how your tank has so much open space for fishes to swim and corals to grow into...

Do you have a strategy to control unwanted soft coral growth in your new tank (mushrooms, xenias, etc)?


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Can't give up an Anemone but don't want it together with SPS. You definitely want an island where the nem can walk around freely and not affect other corals.
> 
> I love how your tank has so much open space for fishes to swim and corals to grow into...
> 
> Do you have a strategy to control unwanted soft coral growth in your new tank (mushrooms, xenias, etc)?


Right now I put it on an "island" but I originally wanted to put montis and staghorn SPS on it. So now I think I might just make it's own little island, if I can get it off of the rock.

For softie growth, I'll be limiting them to areas where they won't be able to jump (xenias) so I'll be keeping them on their own rock in the sand, and I won't be adding any mushrooms - only ricordea florida, so I should be able to easily control their numbers if they do decide to grow out. The only other softies I might add are maybe some other xenia/cespitularia on the xenia rock, possibly another leather (bright yellow sarcophyton leather), and more ricordeas.


----------



## 50seven

ameekplec. said:


> ...possibly another leather (bright yellow sarcophyton leather)


I call first dibs to frags!!! BTW, where will you get something like that?


----------



## Sunstar

second dips perhaps on the frags.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's nice isn't it? I see it here and there in shipments, but paid it no attention before due to the tiny tank I had. But after seeing a few really nice larger specimens online, I decided I wanted one. Maybe even to replace the RBTA if it doesn't behave itself.

When they come in, they're usually a lot smaller and not as colourful, but if I see a bright yellow number like that, I'll be sure to grab it.


----------



## Sunstar

that is stunning :3 very stunning. you better grab it!


----------



## ameekplec.

A little update:

I picked up a few frags and a pair of Bangaii cardinals (tank bred). I also picked up 3 new SPS colonies from Sea U Marine yesterday, so they're in there now.

Not much time for anything else. I need to start gluing down sooner or later.

Here's an overexposed iPhone FTS:


----------



## goffebeans

Hey Ameekplec,

Do you have any issues with splashing with the returns so close to the surface?

I assume you placed it so high up so that it doesnt overflow your sump in the event of a power outtage.


----------



## sig

How many Lbs of LR do you have there. I does not look mutch for 100G

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

goffebeans said:


> Hey Ameekplec,
> 
> Do you have any issues with splashing with the returns so close to the surface?
> 
> I assume you placed it so high up so that it doesnt overflow your sump in the event of a power outtage.


Yup, they're high to avoid siphoning too much. There are siphon breaks, but it's not quite enough and just in case they're plugged, the returns are pretty high.

I had some splashing initially but I repositioned the left Vortech so that it doesnt splash out anymore. There's a lot of turbulent flow though, Whig the fish like to ride and the SPS seem to appreciate.



sig said:


> How many Lbs of LR do you have there. I does not look mutch for 100G


There's probably no more than 50 lbs total - but the bubble king mini 180 more than picks up the slack. Also I run carbon and GFO reactors to take care or colorants and phosphates.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> but the bubble king mini 180 more than picks up the slack.


Checked this baby  and I better will do with LR for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

It's a nice skimmer  It's not working hard right now because my bioload is so small for the volume of water I have, but as I add more fish, I'm sure it'll be working much harder.


----------



## Sunstar

not a cheap one.. I was looking at those and wowing over them.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> not a cheap one.. I was looking at those and wowing over them.


Yeah, tell me about it! I got a good deal because a friend was getting an even bigger skimmer, so I paid much less than retail for it. Just about the only big ticket item I paid full retail for was the tank


----------



## Kweli

My wife wants a cardinal fish...

I refuse because they seem like goldfish.. just swimming around with no personality..


----------



## ameekplec.

On their own their pretty boring, but they're pretty cool looking with their long fins and ginormous mouth and eyes! I have 3 right now, and I'll probably add another one or two (but all of them will be captive born), but their group dynamics are pretty amusing. They're shoalers, so when 'threatened' (ie, I reach in and grab a coral or somehting), they'll group together.


----------



## ameekplec.

Crappy. I just found my sixline wrasse dried up on the floor 

I had this little fish for over two year s now, and was my oldest fish. It was such a curious fish and I loved to watch it, and it wasn't a bully like everybody claimed sixlines would be. RIP little sixline wrasse.


----------



## 50seven

That sucks huge, bro. Sorry for your loss. I guess it's time to cover the tank...


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, I'm pretty bummed about it right now. I have a smaller sixline wrasse in QT that I was hoping to pair with this one (which my gf had named Naomi...even though it was male ).

The crappy part is I have netting and I just hadn't put it up yet. Guess what's going over the tank tonight?





edit: Ahhhhh, F. That took me 2 minutes to do. Lesson learned.


----------



## carmenh

Aw, that sucks  My first 6 line did the same thing, and that's why I have covers on, even though I HATE them!


----------



## Sunstar

that is most unfortunate  sorry to hear about your fish loss.


----------



## Chris S

ameekplec. said:


> Crappy. I just found my sixline wrasse dried up on the floor
> 
> I had this little fish for over two year s now, and was my oldest fish. It was such a curious fish and I loved to watch it, and it wasn't a bully like everybody claimed sixlines would be. RIP little sixline wrasse.


In the long run, probably for the best =)


----------



## Kweli

I lost a fish before using netting...

Our fault I guess = (


----------



## ameekplec.

Chris S said:


> In the long run, probably for the best =)


Nah, it's my gf's favourite fish - and I was pretty unhappy about it too. it was a total model citizen and never chased anyone - I can't say the same about the other fish in the tank. Besides, got another one going in QT, and it'll be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## Ciddian

I am so so sorry Ameekplec. Do you have a couple of clear shots of him?


----------



## Chris S

ameekplec. said:


> Nah, it's my gf's favourite fish - and I was pretty unhappy about it too. it was a total model citizen and never chased anyone - I can't say the same about the other fish in the tank. Besides, got another one going in QT, and it'll be ready in a few weeks.


I must admit, one of the coolest looking wrasses around. Just sometimes, something "clicks" and they go beserk


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, it's a quirky one. This one was a real looker, and always was doing something funny.

Cid, here's some shots of it when I just got the little bugger in November of 09:




































The new fish will be done QT after the end of Feb (There was an ick outbreak that ended Jan 19, so 6 weeks from then as long as they're disease free), so I'm looking forward to having them in there to liven it up, and also let me get a few new fishies.

Well, to add insult to injury today, I noticed I have the big yellow/red planaria (flatworms)  How they got in, I have no idea - I usually dip everything. There's not very many of them (they're limited to a low flow area near the ricordeas), but I'd like to deal with them before they get out of hand. On thing that's worked for me in the past of ridding rock of planaria (albeit in a 5g qt tank) was peppermint shrimp. I find that they're excellent at pciking all small pests and pods and feather dusters off the rock, so I'll b getting them as a first response. I'm hoping the little sixline to be introduced at the end of the month will have an impact too.

Not a good reefing week. At least none of my corals have quit on me yet.


----------



## conix67

Well, sorry to hear about sixline. What sucks more is that it happened to a wrong person (or tank)! I wish I had that unfortunate incident.

Sorry to hear about flatworms. The impression I got from someone (some well known store owner) before, is that it's a futile attempt trying to avoid flatworms altogether. They will sneak in somehow, and it could be that you've had it for a while. Maybe from LRs, and just happened to appear because you lost your sixline.


----------



## ameekplec.

I was thinking that too - because the only thing I didn't dip was the LR itself. Maybe there were one or two that were inactive (other nematodes like c. elegans can go into a "hibernating" state called dauer...so maybe these guys can?).

And yeah, that occured to me to that the sixline was keeping them way down, as she was always picking at the rock. 

Hopefully they don't go crazy. It's a high flow tank, and they don't seem to have spread around much (I can only find them in one area of the tank). 

Anyways, hopefully that's the last of my worries about the tank for a while.


----------



## Sunstar

Uh flatties... I think the just spontaniously appear :/


----------



## 50seven

ameekplec. said:


>


LOL, look at that goofy toothy grin! That is priceless! You need to crop/shop that and use it as your avatar, I think!

...Maybe like this,


----------



## dimples76

I have gone through this threa at least 3 times now and just have to say that ur set up is awesome. i think its really cool that u have planned out this set up for over a year even before u have bought any equipment. I think that is the biggest mistake that people in this hobby do by jumping into it to fast and not doing their research. I'm planning on upgrading from a 10g to a 65g and i'm trying to do the same thing by researching equipment, overflows, DSB's, etc. definately think that by taking ur time in this hobby will really pay off in the end. I agree with u that its part of the enjoyment of the hobby by taking ur time.When u think ur done with research; research again, then research more. When u've done all that then maybe u can start setting up ur system. AWESOME SET UP BUDDY!!!


----------



## uslanja

Nice build, very clean!! Gorgeous looking FTS!!


----------



## ameekplec.

dimples76 said:


> I have gone through this threa at least 3 times now and just have to say that ur set up is awesome. i think its really cool that u have planned out this set up for over a year even before u have bought any equipment. I think that is the biggest mistake that people in this hobby do by jumping into it to fast and not doing their research. I'm planning on upgrading from a 10g to a 65g and i'm trying to do the same thing by researching equipment, overflows, DSB's, etc. definately think that by taking ur time in this hobby will really pay off in the end. I agree with u that its part of the enjoyment of the hobby by taking ur time.When u think ur done with research; research again, then research more. When u've done all that then maybe u can start setting up ur system. AWESOME SET UP BUDDY!!!


Thanks!  I try to read as much as I can before getting into all this, and the nano was a great first tank to practice and get a feel for things. Now with a big tank, things are a lot easier to maintain. I agree that one of the best lessons learned in this hobby really is to have paitence.

It's not quite completely set up either - I have to finish setting up my doser (I haven't bothered bringing it online yet), but I think the tank could start to use some Ca/Alk/Mg dosing judging by how some of the corals have slowed down growing.

I also have to figure out a better solution than taping my netting to the tank (my current fix). I don't want to do the aluminium screen door frame, as it'll ruin the rimless asthetic. I want to see if I can come up with a good clear acrylic system. but it'll require some designing first, so until I have the time, the taped on netting will have to do.

Also, yesterday I swapped out the UVL Actinic white for a Sfiligoi super actinic. So far I missed when the full daylights were on, but I like the more blue colour versus the purplish colour that I was getting with just the UVL Actinic White/ATI Blue plus/KZ FP/ATI BP. Now there's more pop, and more of a subdued blue colour for the dawn/dusk.

Eventually I'd like to get a GHL LED lightbar for sunrise/sunset, but that'll be later 



uslanja said:


> Nice build, very clean!! Gorgeous looking FTS!!


Thanks! I wish I could take great pics like everyone else, but I don't have a good camera to use.


----------



## ameekplec.

It's been a bit, so a little update is due!

The three fish I had in QT are in the big tank now - purple tang, bimaculatus hogfish and another little sixline wrasse. Everyone's doing great, and everyone in the tank is used to each other now and settled in nicely.

I finally got my act together last week and started to glue various frags and colonies I had scattered along the front of the tank to the rock. Used 4 tubes of superglue and most of a tube of epoxy getting everything onto the rock - made my skimmer go nuts for 3 days, but now the sandbed is looking a lot less cluttered, and it's starting to look like a tank with a future 

As for placement, I want to eventually have a nice mixture of growth forms and colours, so I'm trying not to place similar corals together too much, and keep colours and growth forms in mind when things get bigger.

Also, I was at Sea U Marine a week or so ago, and I really liked how Ken has a big A. hoeksmai in the middle of the tank, so I've placed my hoek in the middle of the tank - hopefully it grows into the centerpiece I'm envisioning for it!

This weekend I finally got around to hooking up my Profilux doser again. I mixed up 9 liters each of Ca, Alk and Mg (Cl and SO4), and added the trace elements from Fauna Marin. Hopefully the solutions last 3 months or more.

Parameter test after a few hours of dosing (and a lot of pump testing) was Ca 440, Alk 5. I'd like to get the Alk to about 7. I'll have to test Mg tonight - hopefully it's not too low right now.

Also, last week I spotted tiny (~4mm) snails in the tank that didn't look like collonista snails commonly found in reef tanks. They looked like tiny trochus sp. Snails, but I assumed that they had hitch hiked in on something, so didn't think much of it. That was until yesterday when I spotted three of them on the opposite side of the tank. Going back, now I see them everywhere! Here's a shot of two little guys - they're both less than 5mm in diameter:



















Next up for the tank:
-	Set up Profilux again (I accidentally flashed the OS, so I have to reload it. Right now it's just running off of timers and powerbars )
-	Mount Monti caps and digi, move ricordea rock, clear up clutter in left side of tank.
-	Stain and put on door panels
-	Figure out a clear acrylic solution to hold netting in place
-	Get a black acrylic cover made for my overflow
-	New fish?? Dunno - QT is currently sitting empty and ready!
-	Keep collecting SPS!!

Also, after talking to Ken for a while about it, I may give a go with Zeovit - I really like the colours Ken gets, and his program which deviates from the traditional zeovit regime. Or I might not, but either way, it'll probably be a while before I try it if I do decide to do so.

And as required with any update, here's a FTS:


----------



## explor3r

Looking great Ameek i was wondering when u were going to give us an update.
I cut a piece of eggcrate and put it on the overflow so no snail would go on it, ill take a pic later and show u how mine looks....


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks - it's been a while, but there hasn't been too much news. Although, looking back, apparently that acro up top has grown a lot in the last month or so.

My overflow has teeth routed into it, and the tops are closed - the top of the box is open to he bottom of the tank and into he stand, so I want to have a cover made so I can stop light from getting in and growing algae in there. I'll be asking around for some quotes to have somebody make one for me most likely.


----------



## ameekplec.

Aha, just as I suspected. My montipora caps are mad light in colour right now - and I suspected a low Mg, as it's something I've observed in my nano. Low Mg = poor colours in montipora capricornis/plating montis first. 

I rechecked Ca and Alk tonight and they were normal (Ca 400 ppm, Alk 6 dKh), but Mg was super low at 750 ppm. I need to slowly raise it to 1200 or so ppm - so up the dosing amount goes on the doser. I've upped it from 6 ml/day (on my nano) to 50 ml a day to get it up to the right levels. 

Right now the doser is set to dose 50ml/day Alk and 35 ml/day Ca. It should be pretty easy to dial it in after this - just track for the first week or two to dial everything in.


----------



## ameekplec.

Yummmmmy!

For some reason the BK is finally skimming like a real champ. MMM, smell that nog!


----------



## teemee

Hey Ameek, whatever happened to your special order fishies?


----------



## ameekplec.

Funny you ask, but I had just spoken to Harold, and we have no idea what's happening with them. Apparently they're there, but that's about it.

I've pretty much given up on them, which I don't mind. Now instead I'll probably get either a pair of Potter's Angels or Multi-barred angels, both of which I've really liked ever since I got into marine stuff.

As for new fishes, I think I'll hold off most things for now until my SPS grow out a bit. I want to add a pair of dragon face pipefish soon, and maybe a hawkfish of some sort, but besides that, for now I'll hold off on more fish until the SPS grow out a bit more to provide a place for more fishes to hide out and swim about. I'll probably be buying a few corals here and there for the next little bit, but nothing too major (I hope...because my bank account is about to take a pounding from tuition!). 

I did however splurge a bit and bought myself a new Profilux 3 eX from a reefer our West who's getting out of the hobby. I got a great deal - it cost me much less then it would have to upgrade my Profilux II plus to a Profilux 3 ($350), from plus to eX ($250), and my powerbar from the regular digital to the PAB ($360). Now I'll be able to use the vortec controller and the new touch screen when it comes out (when I get the money to buy them ). Woot!

What's up with you? Haven't seen you around lately!


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Funny you ask, but I had just spoken to Harold, and we have no idea what's happening with them. Apparently they're there, but that's about it.
> 
> I've pretty much given up on them, which I don't mind. Now instead I'll probably get either a pair of Potter's Angels or Multi-barred angels, both of which I've really liked ever since I got into marine stuff.
> 
> As for new fishes, I think I'll hold off most things for now until my SPS grow out a bit. I want to add a pair of dragon face pipefish soon, and maybe a hawkfish of some sort, but besides that, for now I'll hold off on more fish until the SPS grow out a bit more to provide a place for more fishes to hide out and swim about. I'll probably be buying a few corals here and there for the next little bit, but nothing too major (I hope...because my bank account is about to take a pounding from tuition!).
> 
> I did however splurge a bit and bought myself a new Profilux 3 eX from a reefer our West who's getting out of the hobby. I got a great deal - it cost me much less then it would have to upgrade my Profilux II plus to a Profilux 3 ($350), from plus to eX ($250), and my powerbar from the regular digital to the PAB ($360). Now I'll be able to use the vortec controller and the new touch screen when it comes out (when I get the money to buy them ). Woot!
> 
> What's up with you? Haven't seen you around lately!


That kind of sucks about the Tigerpyges... But Potters are nice, too 
And I'm glad you're considering the dragon faced pipes... I have two - and of everything in the tank, they might be the most fun to watch. I have a geometric pygmy hawk, because of all of my shrimp... He's a pretty cool dude, mostly out from dusk until dawn.
Your corals all look great. I still owe you some blue cespitularia... Which I still have to get from Vlad. I'll give him a shout next week... (CHM midterm coming up!). I doubt I might have anything else you would want, but if you do, just give me a shout.
Your profilux sounds cool. I've been wanting one for ages too, but I have tuition to pay, too...
Other than that, I am going to work on a reef restoration project in Sulawesi for a couple of months in the spring, which am totally looking forward to. Its in Lembeh, where there are tons of cool critters, and I get to do four dives a day for 6 weeks... But have to face exams first...


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow! That sounds awesome! I'm jealous you get to spend so much time on the actual reef - all our little tanks will be so boring when you get back.

The controller is great, and the LAN/internet makes travelling and being away from the tank for periods of time a bit more comforting knowing you can monitor the situation from far away. Defo a neat purchase to make if you've got a bit of $$ to do it with.


----------



## Chris S

ummm, full tank shot update?


----------



## ameekplec.

It's too cluttered. Give me a day or two to get some stuff glued in place


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> It's too cluttered. Give me a day or two to get some stuff glued in place


We gave you the whole week!!


----------



## fury165

conix67 said:


> We gave you the whole week!!


It's been over a month, what gives Eric?


----------



## explor3r

Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! we would love to see some update pictures


----------



## BettaBeats

more pics!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ohh, stupid work, getting in the way of reefing!

I'll take pics today or tomorrow I promise. I have two awesome new corals from SUM I Picked up last week, including one with a yellow/green base, purple tips and yellowish polyps on the bases and blue polyps at the tips. Tres sexy!

I also got another tiny Potter's Angelfish I saw at SUM last weekend. He's just over 1.5" long, and adorable!! And most importantly, eating already. I hope to pick up one or two more small Potters soon to pair them all up!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ta dum:









I can't white balance to save my life. Oh well. With the lights everything "pops" a lot more, but this is probably more real-to-life colour.

Not much has gone on with the tank. A lot of neglect, but the amazing skimmer really makes up for it - also the automatic dosing really helps. The last few weeks I've gotten into a bit of a rhythm of regular small water changes (between 5 and 10 g a week) which seems to have really helped some of the corals get colour back and start growing.

Here's two more shots of corals that are doing pretty well:


















What's awesome about those two is that the picture is waaaay duller than they are in real life 

Hopefully with a few more months, it'll really come into being a stable tank. Before the end of the summer I want the refugium up and running, and I also want to declutter the tank a bit by getting rid of a few things and cleaning up the sandbed a bit.

New additions? Probably a few frags this weekend, and maybe a few more fish, but not much more. I want to see this baby grow in nicely now!


----------



## Ciddian

Really Nice Ameekplec!


----------



## explor3r

Looking nice Ameek thank you for sharing the pictures. Seems like you have some ricordea colonies going on there..nice love rics..Keep the pics coming


----------



## Chris S

Now you just have to work on organizing and colour coordinating everything =D


----------



## ameekplec.

Ciddian said:


> Really Nice Ameekplec!


Thanks!



explor3r said:


> Looking nice Ameek thank you for sharing the pictures. Seems like you have some ricordea colonies going on there..nice love rics..Keep the pics coming


I wish I had more, but oh well  Yeah, I like the ricordeas - it's too bad the big blue colony in my nano didn't make it, along with the others I had going.



Chris S said:


> Now you just have to work on organizing and colour coordinating everything =D


Yeah, I know - everything's just thrown up onto the rock and stuff is littering the sandbed. I'm getting rid of a few frags today (but I'll be picking up some more), so maybe tomorrow I'll do some organizing.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Ta dum:
> 
> WoW can you please tell me names of these. I got the place for the first one. Thanks
> 
> Here's two more shots of corals that are doing pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shiver905

Ok,

Im FIRST

I CALL a frag of the red in the second picture. When Can I pick it up!?!?!???!!?!?!!?!?


----------



## teemee

I believe ameekplec has a couple of frags of the montipora setosa in the sale section. I've had one from him for a while. Its truly a gorgeous coral.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sig, the first one is a Ponape birdsnest, and the second a Montipora setosa. I got the first from a friend here in the GTA (not sure how his colony is doing now), but the second I managed to track down from a shop in BC - I bought the setosa frag, and the setosa alone. It's the first SPS that I saw on nano-reef.com that made me say "WOW! I NEED that!". Took me almost 2 years to get a piece of it, but it was definitely worth it 

TeeMee is right - I have frags for sale right now


----------



## Chris S

I want a piece when my reef becomes functional


----------



## ameekplec.

You know where to find it


----------



## ameekplec.

So anybody who's seen the tank in person probably has noticed something glaringly incomplete with the tank (corals scattered everywhere? No. Profilux not 100% set up? No...... Netting taped onto the tank instead of attached in a more permanent manner? NNNNOOOOOOOO>>>).

It's the fact that my stand has no panels or doors. Yep, Never got around to it. Finally painted two of them this week - once I do the other two, I can finally start growing chaeto in the refugium section.......10 months after the tank was started up. Sigh.


----------



## conix67

ameekplec. said:


> So anybody who's seen the tank in person probably has noticed something glaringly incomplete with the tank (corals scattered everywhere? No. Profilux not 100% set up? No...... Netting taped onto the tank instead of attached in a more permanent manner? NNNNOOOOOOOO>>>).
> 
> It's the fact that my stand has no panels or doors. Yep, Never got around to it. Finally painted two of them this week - once I do the other two, I can finally start growing chaeto in the refugium section.......10 months after the tank was started up. Sigh.


I did not notice any of that. All I saw was nice healthy corals!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Hopefully they get even more colorful an healthy - as soon as I get the door panels painted, the refugium is going online, which I expect will help to deal with some minor nutrient issues I've been having.

This weekend was an exciting one! It's been about 2 weeks now that I've had a multibar angelfish (paracentropyge) in QT, and it seems to be doing well - eating something (I don't know what) as it's belly is full, and it's getting less and less shy. It got a 15 min water bath before going in the tank (as centropyge are prone to flukes), in which time tons of them came off!

The difficulty with them is that they are known to not eat leading to death, or apparently be fine for weeks then die for no reason. Hopefully with it looking happy in qt, neither will happen.

Also, yesterday I went to SUM to pick up some stuff. I came home with 2 small (<2") orange fromia stars (hopefully they do well in my reef, as they were moving about a lot in the tank in the store), and another conch. I love watching their eye stalks and see them lumbering around the tank.

I also picked up a nice white/green base acro with deep purple tips. Hopefully low in the tank it stays this colour. Also got a sweet little something else - hoepfully it stays coloured and survives!

Also in the shopping basket: a VERY special fish. Can you guess why?


----------



## Chris S

Because it is from Hawaii?


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Hopefully they get even more colorful an healthy - as soon as I get the door panels painted, the refugium is going online, which I expect will help to deal with some minor nutrient issues I've been having.
> 
> This weekend was an exciting one! It's been about 2 weeks now that I've had a multibar angelfish (paracentropyge) in QT, and it seems to be doing well - eating something (I don't know what) as it's belly is full, and it's getting less and less shy. It got a 15 min water bath before going in the tank (as centropyge are prone to flukes), in which time tons of them came off!
> 
> The difficulty with them is that they are known to not eat leading to death, or apparently be fine for weeks then die for no reason. Hopefully with it looking happy in qt, neither will happen.
> 
> Also, yesterday I went to SUM to pick up some stuff. I came home with 2 small (<2") orange fromia stars (hopefully they do well in my reef, as they were moving about a lot in the tank in the store), and another conch. I love watching their eye stalks and see them lumbering around the tank.
> 
> I also picked up a nice white/green base acro with deep purple tips. Hopefully low in the tank it stays this colour. Also got a sweet little something else - hoepfully it stays coloured and survives!
> 
> Also in the shopping basket: a VERY special fish. Can you guess why?





Chris S said:


> Because it is from Hawaii?


A hybrid - AWESOME!!!!
Hope it gets along with the Singapore angel??!?!?


----------



## ameekplec.

Dunno if it's a hybrid - it's defintiely a beautiful specimen of a flame angel. As for it's origins it's hard to say since flames from Hawaii are almost never actually from Hawaii. In Endoh's "angelfish of te world" book, it looks like the small female from Marshall Island pictured on page 18. Although everywhere it says that flames from Marquesas Is (very far away from Hawaii) have a single black dot and no black bars. Maybe this one wandered away...


----------



## uslanja

Hi ameekplec! Your tank is looking real nice and your latest fish looks fantastic.... very nice pattern and colour! We never noticed that there were a few things on your tank needing to be finished up.... it just looks great! For us it seems that there is always something that "still needs to be completed"....... oh well.... that's Reefing!! Have you given ZEOVIT anymore thought? We have thought about migrating our tank over too that but everything is running rock solid and why mess with a good thing? But..... the colours in a zeo tank are incredible!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! A big part of the unfinished part of the tank is what I never show  However just this morning, I got the final coat of black stain on the front door panels, so after they dry, I can set up the refugium and we'll be back on track!

I've considered zeo for the crazy pastel colours, but I'm not 100% sold on it. There are a few reasons. One is that I know I have residual nitrates and phosphates for whatever reason right now, and so until I can deal with that and see the differenec, I won't be switching to another method of nutrient management. Another factor is that I know that very bright colours can be achieved without the use of zeovit or other similar methods, so I'd like to try to achieve the best colours I can (which I know I haven't yet) before I move on.


----------



## ameekplec.

Pick this guy up from a shop I don't usually shop at. While I don't agree with their chop-shop practices, I'm not against getting the whole colony instead 










Pretty neat coral - I saw a similar one on reef builders , although this one isn't nearly as vivid. Hopefully with some TLC it colours up a lot more.


----------



## explor3r

That is a nice piece, Im sure once it color up more will look amazing!!!! and when you have a frag let me know


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh Sea U Marine, how you make me buy stuff I didn't even think to buy.

Needless to say, I have more coral to cram in my tank now....after just getting rid of 3 extra colonies, I add 2 more to the mix. They're pretty cool beans pieces though!!

After I clear out some more frags, I'll have a full photo update


----------



## teemee

Can't wait to see what you got. I hope some of the gorgeous Aussie sps that were too big for my tank. That way I can look forward to frags


----------



## ameekplec.

I did! Ken talked me into a big chunk of Acropora horrida. Saw the pics of when they were at the collector/transhipper's place and it looked too hot to pass up. The purple colour is coming back already and the polyps are bright white!

The other piece I picked up I think is an Acropora monticulosa:
http://coral.aims.gov.au/speciesPages/species_metadata/0048/view
It's a pretty nifty shape. Very nice contrast to everything else that's thin and branchy.

Now to figure out where to mount these guys


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> I did! Ken talked me into a big chunk of Acropora horrida. Saw the pics of when they were at the collector/transhipper's place and it looked too hot to pass up. The purple colour is coming back already and the polyps are bright white!
> 
> The other piece I picked up I think is an Acropora monticulosa:
> http://coral.aims.gov.au/speciesPages/species_metadata/0048/view
> It's a pretty nifty shape. Very nice contrast to everything else that's thin and branchy.
> 
> Now to figure out where to mount these guys


You're kidding, right?! I've been looking for a pink/purple horrida for forever. I've asked everyone - including ken - who'd said they'd never seen one that colour. If you look on arkive there is a great picture of one. 
Well - now you know to put me at the top of the list for a frag!
I've never seen a monticulosa, so will look forward to it


----------



## ameekplec.

yup, that's the colour it came in as - unfortunately the system Ken put it in is brad spankin new, so it lost a bit of colour. 

The monticulosa isn't a remarkable colour, but is more to break up the 'pile of sticks'. It looks like a family of coneheads or something on the reef 

Moved some more stuff around the reef today - I think once I move a whole ton of frags out and have a bit more space to work with, it's really going to come together


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> yup, that's the colour it came in as - unfortunately the system Ken put it in is brad spankin new, so it lost a bit of colour.
> 
> The monticulosa isn't a remarkable colour, but is more to break up the 'pile of sticks'. It looks like a family of coneheads or something on the reef
> 
> Moved some more stuff around the reef today - I think once I move a whole ton of frags out and have a bit more space to work with, it's really going to come together


OMG - sweet!
that's the picture I circulated. Well, I'm glad it actually does exist, and that you have it  Because hopefully that means that I will eventually have it 
the shape of the monticulosa is cool, too. are you putting it on the bottom?


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm hoping the horrida colours up nicely - my nitrates or phosphates are a bit high right now (although I haven't tested for it , I just know from my colours they are), but when all that gets back in line, I'm sure it'll b a hawt coral!

The monticulosa I'm going to put somewhere up where it'll be noticeable, and make an impact with it's strange growth form. I'm trying to get a nice balance of color and shapes going on with the reef, so part of the process is getting colonies that will have different shapes ultimately......and so this guy definitely fits the bill


----------



## Chris S

How is your little flame angel by the way?

Also, I think teemee might sneak into your place to get a frag of the horrida.

What a great name for an acro


----------



## teemee

Chris S said:


> How is your little flame angel by the way?
> 
> Also, I think teemee might sneak into your place to get a frag of the horrida.
> 
> What a great name for an acro


only if he wants to frag it. but do me a favour Chris, if another one ever comes in, give me a shout!


----------



## Chris S

See, now you are asking the right person 

I was tempted to take home your pink-stripe wrasse if you didn't pick it up today though. Best. Wrasse. Ever.


----------



## teemee

Chris S said:


> See, now you are asking the right person
> 
> I was tempted to take home your pink-stripe wrasse if you didn't pick it up today though. Best. Wrasse. Ever.


no kidding!
you're right - it is the best wrasse ever - and they have a bit of a pack mentality, which is kind of cool. 
sorry for hijacking ameek!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ohh, pics, pics! I'm (hopefully) getting a new fish or two soon myself!

Yeah, I can't wait to see more Aussie stuff coming into SUM.


----------



## teemee

new fish - do tell!


----------



## ameekplec.

Hopefully I made it in time, but I had Harold order me a Bodianus masudai:









What's the pink lined wrasse look like?


----------



## teemee

looks cool - but do you think its going to get along with your other hogfish?
pink streaked wrasse is the type of pygmy wrasse you were babysitting for me.
best - wrasse - ever


----------



## Chris S

> What's the pink lined wrasse look like?


----------



## ameekplec.

Ohhh, the possums. Yeah, if it weren't for the sixline, I'd get one.

Not too worried - considering how mellow the bimaculatus seems to be, I'll try it.

Next time there's more Aussie SPS to come into SUM we should split a colony...they're definitely a bargain then


----------



## teemee

Ameek, whats the difference between the Bodianus masudai and 
Peppermint Candy Cane Hogfish (Bodianus sepiacaudus)?


----------



## ameekplec.

Chris S said:


>


Ohhh, yeah, this little guy. He's pretty freaking awesome. I thought for some reason I had been looking after a possum wrasse - was I?

Anyways, awesome fish. Always looks cracked out with those big yellow eyes and super jerky movements!


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Ohhh, the possums. Yeah, if it weren't for the sixline, I'd get one.
> 
> Not too worried - considering how mellow the bimaculatus seems to be, I'll try it.
> 
> Next time there's more Aussie SPS to come into SUM we should split a colony...they're definitely a bargain then


Aussie sps - absolutely! I'm in 
Poor chris can attest - I've asked everyone at SUM to try and catch me the bimaculatus in the lps tank - poor Kai spent like 30 min with no luck. It is one cool fish.


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Ohhh, yeah, this little guy. He's pretty freaking awesome. I thought for some reason I had been looking after a possum wrasse - was I?
> 
> Anyways, awesome fish. Always looks cracked out with those big yellow eyes and super jerky movements!


you were looking after both 
One is good - but three is better. they all act cracked out together


----------



## ameekplec.

teemee said:


> Ameek, whats the difference between the Bodianus masudai and
> Peppermint Candy Cane Hogfish (Bodianus sepiacaudus)?


From what I can tell, B. masudai has a stockier body, more white on the belly and thicker red stripes, and a more pronounced ear spot. It's tail is supposedly solid red in colour as well.

B sepiacaudus has thinner stripes, thinner body and had a tail that is black, red and white.

And there's a third similar looking fish called B opercularis that's supposed to look like B sepiacaudus, but with a darker red colour.

In any case, I'm looking to receive a red stripey fish


----------



## ameekplec.

teemee said:


> you were looking after both
> One is good - but three is better. they all act cracked out together


Coolio - I want a trio or larger group of something eventually. I think next year when the SPS are grown in better I'll get a group of anthias or cardinalfish as the last addition to the tank (fish wise).



teemee said:


> Aussie sps - absolutely! I'm in
> Poor chris can attest - I've asked everyone at SUM to try and catch me the bimaculatus in the lps tank - poor Kai spent like 30 min with no luck. It is one cool fish.


Yeah, the two spot hogfish is a neat looking fish. Definitely would be awesome in a nano since you'd really get to appreciate the orange, yellow and pink.


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> From what I can tell, B. masudai has a stockier body, more white on the belly and thicker red stripes, and a more pronounced ear spot. It's tail is supposedly solid red in colour as well.
> 
> B sepiacaudus has thinner stripes, thinner body and had a tail that is black, red and white.
> 
> And there's a third similar looking fish called B opercularis that's supposed to look like B sepiacaudus, but with a darker red colour.
> 
> In any case, I'm looking to receive a red stripey fish


well, they're all pretty awesome. but if you decide on another red stripey fish, feel free to get a peppermint dwarf angel that we can all drool over


----------



## ameekplec.

At home today with the flu. I remembered that I had made a little top-down box a while ago, so I whipped it out for some pics:

ORA Red planet:









Green/yellow with pink tips:








This one's cool - the polyps near the tips are blue/purple!

Montipora malaympaya - it's a lot happier lower in the tank:









Montipora setosa, undata and some rics:








The acro above the setosa is pretty nice - I really like the blue-grey polyps swaying in the current. Reminds me of a blizzard!

Some palys I got from Cypher last week:








Can't decide where to put them yet. Guess I'll let them grow out and then decide where they should go.

Still doing some rearranging. I'm looking to move some frags, so hopefully after that I'll have more space to de-clutter.


----------



## conix67

Lovely! I love the color of your Setosa from top down view..


----------



## teemee

conix67 said:


> Lovely! I love the color of your Setosa from top down view..


+1, and same the red planet - holy smokes has it grown!

Conix is back  yeah! How's your tank?


----------



## Ciddian

Eeee love those little blue/purple guys


----------



## Cypher

Daaaaannnnggg. When I get my other 40B going next year, you can expect me to be knocking on your door to buy some sps... especially the Red Planet!

Just a side note, I think the purple deaths like it abit shadier... mine tend to "squint" a bit and get pale when they get more light than they like. Nukes can pretty much take any light, just takes an hour or two for them to adjust to new light exposure.


----------



## explor3r

All pieces look very nice I love the Red planet, Ill be there when you have some frag aval


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> Lovely! I love the color of your Setosa from top down view..


Thanks! Hopefully it'll be as colourful as your tank soon. Still working on getting all my parameters back in line.



teemee said:


> +1, and same the red planet - holy smokes has it grown!
> 
> Conix is back  yeah! How's your tank?


I know - to think it was a single branch frag this time last year....



Ciddian said:


> Eeee love those little blue/purple guys





Cypher said:


> Daaaaannnnggg. When I get my other 40B going next year, you can expect me to be knocking on your door to buy some sps... especially the Red Planet!
> 
> Just a side note, I think the purple deaths like it abit shadier... mine tend to "squint" a bit and get pale when they get more light than they like. Nukes can pretty much take any light, just takes an hour or two for them to adjust to new light exposure.


Sounds good. I'll move them little buggers to a shadier area soon.



explor3r said:


> All pieces look very nice I love the Red planet, Ill be there when you have some frag aval


I do have some available  I moved them to get more green, but now they're mostly green, no red


----------



## ameekplec.

Here's the cool (what I think is) acropora monticulosa I got fro SUM the other day:









Pretty neat shaped coral. Colour is blandish, but the hilarious shape makes up for it!

Here's the stylo I have - it's colour isn't the hot pink it should be, but I'm working on it. It's starting to come around


----------



## teemee

Looking at the speciosa in the background is physically painful - if you ever successfully manage to frag it... make the hurt stop


----------



## ameekplec.

teemee said:


> Looking at the speciosa in the background is physically painful - if you ever successfully manage to frag it... make the hurt stop


Does this help? 










There's a ReefBuilders post about the speciosa today. Mine totally kicks ass.

This is the hoek I got from NAFB:








The polyps are out on all the pieces on the plug, so hopefully they survive. You can see what's left on the original piece in the pic with the speciosa.


----------



## BettaBeats

the tank is looking great! thanks again for the xenia and sinularia leather. just acclimating them now, and the xenia is already pulsing. a winner for sure


----------



## ameekplec.

No prob! I'm glad I noticed it was bigger....by a lot! . Once the green sinularia opens up it'll look sweet too.


----------



## ameekplec.

Bah - it's been a tough month in the reef for me. Late in december, I noticed my speciosa start to STN on me - as I was heading out the door for my folk's place for christmas. Sure enough when I came back, it was gone. Nothing else has been affected in the slightest. No idea what it was at the time. RIP Speciosa. You were awesome.

Then my mag ran out, and I didn't have a chance to replace it for 2 weeks. And my bulbs were old but I didn't have all the right ones. And the list goes on.

So for the past 3 weeks, I've been doing a 5g WC every 3 -4 days. My Alk was at 9 so I scaled back dosing, and Mg was 1500 so I cut back a bit. I couldn't check Ca since I ran out of my test kit (after about 2 years of use....)

Fast forward to a few days ago. I placed yet another goreef order and got new test kits for alk, Ca and Mg. And today I went to NAFB and got the rest of the ATI bulbs I needed to change out all my bulbs.

And then I checked my params:

salinity: 37ppt
Alk (Elos): 7.5 dKh
Ca (Salifert): 300 ppm
Mg: (Salifert): *1850 ppm*

Hooray for fubar'd parameters. No wonder everything has been so unhappy the last few weeks.

So tonight I changed out the last 3 bulbs that needed to be changed, cut back my MG and Alk dosing, and upped by Ca. I also noticed my vodka supply was out so I added some more, and the only thing we have on hand right now is GG >< My reef is ballin. Really (chuckles to oneself for Reef nerd joke).

So I'll do another WC tomorrow, change out the carbon and GFO and hope for the best.

Lesson of the month: don't work so much, your reef will suffer.

I'll grab a few pics once everything colours up again in a few weeks.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> B
> 
> I also noticed my vodka supply was out so I added some more, an
> .


you should use Vodka called "Russian Standard". It is available in the LCBO and based on all reviews it is the best cleanest vodka on today's market 

You can also consume it as it will reduce stress from work and as result you reef will feel better also 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> you should use Vodka called "Russian Standard". It is available in the LCBO and based on all reviews it is the best cleanest vodka on today's market
> 
> You can also consume it as it will reduce stress from work and as result you reef will feel better also


Lol Ameek Greg is right just do the next....one shot for you and then one for the reef and so on..
Im sure all it needs is some of your attention and it will be back to normal and remember the reef need you as much as you need to work.


----------



## altcharacter

we all know mexican vodka is the purest out there....
seriously look up Tito's vodka made in Texas by a mexican =P
If you start using russian vodka your fish will start to get a crazy accent and you won't be able to understand them!! =P


----------



## sig

I see you have the same colors as mine on granules of the sand. Do you know what is this?
Thanks



ameekplec. said:


>


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

it is just algae buildup on the sand. if it concerns you, you can always do a gravel vacuum or turn the sand.


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> it is just algae buildup on the sand. if it concerns you, you can always do a gravel vacuum or turn the sand.


thanks. you made my day

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

So, I guess I never understood, but now do, when people said they were too busy with work to maintain their tank. This pretty much sums up what I'm going through now:










The last few weeks my Mg has been WAY too high (1800 ppm) and it's not going down. So I've slowly lost every snail in my tank - and now the urchins too. I'll be heartbroken if I lost the clams as well, but they seem fine for the most part. I've really cut back on Mg dosing (I should probably kill it all together until it's down).

Also, to compound my problems I ran out of Alk and Ca. Tested last night at 160 ppm Ca and 6 dKh.

So because of that high Mg and all those snails dying everywhere, my No3 and PO4 are probably high - I haven't tested. but considering how well the macros are growing, it's up there. So today I finally got around to changing my carbon and GFO (I can't remember the last time I changed it).

I've also cleaned both vortech wetsides. Flow is much better in the tank now that they're not all clogged with bubble algae and other crap.

Hmm.....what else can go wrong? Oh yeah, my ATO seems to be dead. Woopie!

So today I've spent all day getting things back to snuff:
Made 9L each of Ca and Alk supplements
Changed out GFO and carbon
scraped algae here and there
cleaned both vortech wetsides
glued a few loose frags
removed dead speciosa skeleton
picking out algae
picking up snail shells

and there's still more to do....

Here's a FTS. Hopefully things will only get better this year!


----------



## 50seven

eeew, that's gross!  LOL I had to clean out mine too recently, I know what it's like.


----------



## ameekplec.

50seven said:


> eeew, that's gross!  LOL I had to clean out mine too recently, I know what it's like.


Luckily I have two wetside grilles so I just scrubbed the props and replaced the covers - the nasty ones in the tank are soaking in vinegar now


----------



## altcharacter

And my friends were over last night and saw my little 20 gallon tank and asked "is there alot of maintenance involved?"

It is rewarding to have a beautiful tank but definitely have to work for it. 
Sorry to hear about your losses though man, hope the clams pull through


----------



## Chris S

20 minutes a weekend < 4 hours every 2 months!


----------



## ameekplec.

altcharacter said:


> And my friends were over last night and saw my little 20 gallon tank and asked "is there alot of maintenance involved?"
> 
> It is rewarding to have a beautiful tank but definitely have to work for it.
> Sorry to hear about your losses though man, hope the clams pull through


yeah, the downs suck, but when everything's going well there's nothing like a beautiful colourful tank of sticks and fish!



Chris S said:


> 20 minutes a weekend < 4 hours every 2 months!


Are you trying to sell me something sir? 20 minutes a weekend my wrasse! I think I spent a good 6 hours today catching up....


----------



## TypeZERO

Things going wrong just piles up. Glad your back on track Eric.


----------



## Chris S

ameekplec. said:


> Are you trying to sell me something sir? 20 minutes a weekend my wrasse! I think I spent a good 6 hours today catching up....


I mean 20 minutes a weekend can avoid the 6 hour weekends =D


----------



## ameekplec.

TypeZERO said:


> Things going wrong just piles up. Glad your back on track Eric.


Thanks! It's probably just me, but I think the tank looks better already today.



Chris S said:


> I mean 20 minutes a weekend can avoid the 6 hour weekends =D


Yeah, it's true. But I find every time I spend time on the tank it's hours at a time. I guess if I weren't so lazy and did maintenance (and preventative maintenance) all the time, I wouldn't be mired in this mess....

Out of curiosity I tested the Mg in Reef Crystals last night - 1350 ppm @ 1.025. I thought might have been an off batch with high Mg, but apparently the high Mg is all my fault (for better or worse). Anyhow not bad for a "crappy" salt mix - with kH at 8.5 (a tad high for my liking) and Ca of around 350, it's pretty good. A few mls extra Ca dosing and we're up to snuff with the expensive salt mixes.


----------



## ameekplec.

Another quick FTS:









Unfortunately, looks like all three urchins are toast. The surviving snails look ok, and I think I've seen both starfish cruising about pretty good.

Now to work on bringing those nitrates and phosphates down!


----------



## CanadaPleco

your tank is stunning.


----------



## ameekplec.

After 3 months of battling to get my parameters in line, I finally I have my Mg, Ca and Alk at an acceptable level. Ca has been more or less stable at 475 (Salifert), Alk at 6.0 (Elos) and Mg is finally down to 1650 (Salifert). 

I've also been skimming wetter, started up vodka dosing again, and just recently added chaeto to my sump, so hopefully my phosphates and nitrates are brought way down too (I haven't measured them, but I know they are in there ).

Growth has really picked up on everything. Colours are coming around on a few pieces now. PE is looking sweet. Finally things are looking up 

Picked up a few corals recently from people here and there, and got some new inverts too - 4 new urchins to replace the ones that died most likely from high Mg, and 2 more starfish because my gf likes them. 

Now to get me some trochus snails!


----------



## Ciddian

happy to hear things are on the up


----------



## cablemike

ameekplec. said:


> After 3 months of battling to get my parameters in line, I finally I have my Mg, Ca and Alk at an acceptable level. Ca has been more or less stable at 475 (Salifert), Alk at 6.0 (Elos) and Mg is finally down to 1650 (Salifert).
> 
> I've also been skimming wetter, started up vodka dosing again, and just recently added chaeto to my sump, so hopefully my phosphates and nitrates are brought way down too (I haven't measured them, but I know they are in there ).
> 
> Growth has really picked up on everything. Colours are coming around on a few pieces now. PE is looking sweet. Finally things are looking up
> 
> Picked up a few corals recently from people here and there, and got some new inverts too - 4 new urchins to replace the ones that died most likely from high Mg, and 2 more starfish because my gf likes them.
> 
> Now to get me some trochus snails!


Hey bud I'm back. Just started a 20 gallon tank. Wasn't it simpler when you had your nano? It all became stress when I went to my 90. I so miss this place. Hope your tank is doing OK now. Its funny because I remember when I had my 33 gallon loaded with just power compacts and a canister filter my tank thrived. Then when I went up to the 90 and went with a sump and skimmer and started dosing and oh yeah went with the ro unit my tank started giving me proplems. When it was a simple setup and all I did was weekly water changes and monthly carbon changes my tank thrived. I'm going simple on my new tank, let's see how it pans out.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey Mike!! Good to see you back. Hope your new tank is bringing you as much joy as your first simple little tank is.

Yep, big tank, big problems. Some days I certainly feel like throwing in the towel and picking up a 20g cube again.....


----------



## pat3612

Glad it coming back on track looks good though


----------



## cablemike

hows the tank coming along?


----------



## Sunstar

hey eric long time no see. Um.. seems like a bad year for tanks :/ Mine aren't doing too hot.


----------



## cablemike

Mine either, had a bad cyano outbreak. Tried everything then finally red slime remover. Worked and everything seemed fine until I did the 20% water change then all of a sudden my tank starts cycling but in a bad way. I have ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels through the roof. Several water changes and same problem and on top of it I come home last week during the heat wave and my tank is 90 degrees with a fan cooling the tank. Lost my acro and monti, and hammer, torch, and frogspawn all expelled their algae but they are recovering thank god. I think all my snails died also but crabs are still kicking. I turned off the halide for now and I'm running a power compact unit until things stabilize. Bad year for tanks indeed.


----------



## Sunstar

OW... sounds bad. what makes it worse is I don't have air con. 

Will they recover their algae eventually?


----------



## cablemike

yes but they might be a totally different color then before. ive had green coral end up brown and brown corals end up green so time will tell. im just glad i got the acro and monti for ten bucks each instead of full price because they were browned out. though they were starting to color up.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey y'all.

I haven't updated or posted much the last few months since I've been so busy at work.

I wish I could say that everything has been going well, but it hasn't  I've lost my male clownfish for some unknown reason, and a few colonies have just RTN'd over a few days. Currently two colonies are on their way out. 

Probably has to do with a lot of neglect and letting parameters get out of hand - I still can't get my Mg below 1500, and I lost track of my Ca, and it's all the way up around 1500 ppm. I'm working now to get them back in line (daily 5g water changes), so hopefully it'll look happier in the days and weeks to come.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, I've been doing water changes super often and everything was starting to look awesome....then I blew a ballast! Blast! Some stuff is colouring up nicely, but corals that were doing well before have faded back a bit. But thanks to the WCs, PE is better than it was a few months ago, and things are growing again 

For the first time in a while I had a chance to stick my grubby paws and the tank and glue some things down and rearrange a bit. I'll take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## sig

you see now and people say that I am stupid when I change 80G per month on the 200G total.
In 4 months it will be 2 years that I am in SW and I never had any problems (spit twice over left shoulder)

and I see Corals grow like crazy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612

People say I am stupid because I change 20% every week but I only have a 75 gal changed from my 38. I see a difference though my water is always crystal clear and everything seems to perk up. I dont run a skimmer and only have a canister filter.


----------



## teemee

ameekplec. said:


> Well, I've been doing water changes super often and everything was starting to look awesome....then I blew a ballast! Blast! Some stuff is colouring up nicely, but corals that were doing well before have faded back a bit. But thanks to the WCs, PE is better than it was a few months ago, and things are growing again
> 
> For the first time in a while I had a chance to stick my grubby paws and the tank and glue some things down and rearrange a bit. I'll take pictures tomorrow!


dude, pics!?!


----------



## ameekplec.

Here's the FTS:









I had a ton of trouble taking a picture because I'm using a point-and-shoot, and the front being blue and the back being pink (fiji purple+ATI Blue plus) makes for difficult colour balancing.

On the other hand, my lighting reminds me of Anagonbe's tank.....minus the amazing corals part 

Stuff has been moved around here and there. Things are looking good. Just have to keep up with the maintenance and I should be rockin' by the end of the year


----------



## sig

WOW. what water changes and patience can do 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike

Your tank is still beautiful bud, I'm envious.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Mike - it's two steps forward, one back, but for now things are looking ok.

I went away on vacation and set up an auto feeder - so my tank was being fed twice a day (instead of the customary once), but seems like it's causing nutrient issues. So tonight I did another waterchange (3rd this week), changed out the GFO/GAC and cut back to a single feeding. 

Slowly things are growing. Getting brighter. 

Must....take.....better care of tank....

And to that effect I think I'm going to start cutting back. Already planning on shutting down my "frag" (more like algae) tank. Look out for tons of hardware in the for hardware forum


----------



## conix67

Sounds like life taking over the hobby... but don't forget to post weekly FTS update! 
but a wide-flat-low frag tank where you can see all your corals/frags from the top is my dream frag tank I can't have today..


----------



## J_T

ameekplec. said:


> Thanks Mike - it's two steps forward, one back, but for now things are looking ok.
> 
> I went away on vacation and set up an auto feeder - so my tank was being fed twice a day (instead of the customary once), but seems like it's causing nutrient issues. So tonight I did another waterchange (3rd this week), changed out the GFO/GAC and cut back to a single feeding.
> 
> Slowly things are growing. Getting brighter.
> 
> Must....take.....better care of tank....
> 
> And to that effect I think I'm going to start cutting back. Already planning on shutting down my "frag" (more like algae) tank. Look out for tons of hardware in the for hardware forum


Same thing happened to me when I added my auto feeder. Here is the thing, adjust the feeder, and go back to the regular routine. The algae will consume the nutrients faster than your water changes! Once they use them all up, it will die! So, gfo, plus algae, plus a couple weeks = clean tank. Once you see the algae browning, start taking it out.

Mother nature knows how to fix things better than we do! Let it run the course. The tank will be better off. Stability is key, and slow changes!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ciddian

I always have a panic when I go on holidays. I do not miss it when I had saltwater! LOL people just don't understand


----------



## ameekplec.

Bah. . . . I was moving stuff around here and there tonight when I noticed white antennae sticking out of my bangaii cardinalfish. Damn you fish, stop eating all my shrimp.

Also, I was going to take a picture, but just before I hit the shutter, the lights turned out. Maybe another day!


----------



## ameekplec.

Finally. An updated picture. Not much going on besides lack of maintenance work.


----------



## cablemike

Looking great bud, I see no lack of maintenance issues. So when you gonna come visit me with some frags  heh.. Looks awesome, I'm envious.


----------



## Kooka

ameekplec. said:


> Finally. An updated picture. Not much going on besides lack of maintenance work.


Wow, those are some wicked bright colors. What is the yellow coral in the center called? Looks like some kind of monti to me.


----------



## ameekplec.

cablemike said:


> Looking great bud, I see no lack of maintenance issues. So when you gonna come visit me with some frags  heh.. Looks awesome, I'm envious.


Thanks Mike! There's the blown ballast on the fixture, the need to change out reactor media again, need to de-clutter the tank, have to make more chems for auto dosing, need to move some corals and glue down others, the list goes on. but at least for now things seem relatively stable.



Kooka said:


> Wow, those are some wicked bright colors. What is the yellow coral in the center called? Looks like some kind of monti to me.


Thanks  I think the camera makes it a bit brighter then they actually are  It's actually a bright green montipora cap. It looks yellowish because of the WB


----------



## CRJ

great build. love the setup!


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> Finally. An updated picture. Not much going on besides lack of maintenance work.


what is that hand-like thing to the left, above the pink monti cap? (the banana looking thing)


----------



## pat3612

Looking good


----------



## ameekplec.

PACMAN said:


> what is that hand-like thing to the left, above the pink monti cap? (the banana looking thing)


Thats a green slimer. It started sprouting tons of new branches, but in the last few weeks it's stopped. Pretty sure I need to replace my bulbs now.

Aside from that everything is doing fine enough. Water changes, topping off dosing containers, all that jazz. I shut down my refugium last week - all it was doing was grow hair algae so it got shut down.


----------



## ameekplec.

My newest acquisition:









Not sure yet if I'll just plop it in, or try to prop it before putting a clone in the tank.

Anyhow, I;m in the process of moving some frags/corals out to a new home so my sandbed got a little more cluttered. Hopefully I can clear that space soon!


----------



## altcharacter

And one Bangaii 
Totally loving the look of the tank. That leather in the back is getting pretty huge!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Yeah, that Bangaii is the worst. Killed two other Bangaiis, and has eaten countless shrimp. I can't get ANY shrimp because it will simply eat it. And it's well fed too - basically it's a jerk.

That leather is super sweet. doesn;t really fit into the overall plan of the tank, but I just can't get rid of it


----------



## explor3r

Very nice Ameek Im loving the colours very bright pink and the setosa is just a show, is that a blue monti cap? would love a frag of that


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Alex - the Setosa is bigger than my hand now. I don't think I've seen a bigger setosa in person anywhere.

The cap is a purple cap...on the ordinary side these days  The greenish cap to the left of it is a strawberry fields monti cap though (green/pink polyps) and is getting to be a good size. And the other monti I'm trying to grow out right now is Starburst monti (pink base/yellow polyps) - it;s still small though, you can see it in front of the red/pink monti (the little pink blob).


----------



## rickcasa

Most monti caps are placed mid to high level on most tanks. Your`s seem perfectly placed looking like a flower garden near the bottom. No overhanging shade...Smart. This design element I`ll take to my new build. Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec.

Been a while - everything is ok. not great, not bad though 

I just came back from a 10 day trip abroad. Autofeeder is always on and was refilled, 20g of top off water set up, and the skimmer was hooked up to a peristaltic pump to drain the cup. The best part of coming home: seeing your skimmate tank hasn't overflowed onto the floor, top off water hasn't run out and the tank didn't somehow explode while you were gone.

I'll post a pic a little later - things actually look ok


----------



## Bayinaung

tank looks nice.


----------



## PsychoFishy

I like the idea of using the peristaltic pump to keep the skimmate under control while away. I think i'll steal that  Glad the tank survived nicely for ya.


----------



## rburns24

Do Bangaiis eat shrimp in general, or is it just yours in particular.

The reason I ask is I got a Harlequin shrimp to take care of a bad infestation of asterina starfish, but the harlequin was gone the next day.



ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, that Bangaii is the worst. Killed two other Bangaiis, and has eaten countless shrimp. I can't get ANY shrimp because it will simply eat it. And it's well fed too - basically it's a jerk.
> 
> That leather is super sweet. doesn;t really fit into the overall plan of the tank, but I just can't get rid of it


----------



## rburns24

Sorry about that. I should have done a search before posting.

Anyhow, they are famous for eating small ornamental shrimp.


----------



## ameekplec.

FTS:


Things are OK - not dying, but not doing amazing either. Neglect does that apparently.

I've got a bit of time this week to get my hands in there so I've been doing multiple water changes (I ran out of Alk, so things aren't happy about that), and I finally got around to ordering a ballast. Should replace bulbs soon - I think it's been a while.

Since I'm out of space for corals, I've been buying more fish here and there. Right now in qt I have a female lyretail anthias (I bought 4, two died, one I killed accidentally  ) and a male lyretail (he's big and eating, but very skittish). After that I'd like maybe to get either some potter's angels, or something like a very small Powder blue tang. Dunno.

Also, I realized I have no inverts besides snails. Time to make a hermit crab run!


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Since I'm out of space for corals, ....


so.... ???? bigger house with bigger tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

sig said:


> so.... ???? bigger house with bigger tank


Ah, I thought of pulling the trigger on a 300 while my fiancee is in Chicago....but I figured I'd have the trigger pulled on my head instead


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Ah, I thought of pulling the trigger on a 300 while my fiancee is in Chicago....but I figured I'd have the trigger pulled on my head instead


agree. I was in this story and lucky it had a good ending 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Tank is looking really good! I love how that red monti cap is taking over that corner with alot of shelving. Seems like you need to start fragging soon.


----------



## explor3r

Wow nice!!!!!!!! so much growth since you last posted. Eric you tank looks so mature and beautiful your corals are huge they asking to be frag soon
How many mm of calcium and KH are you adding daily


----------



## ameekplec.

sig said:


> agree. I was in this story and lucky it had a good ending


I'd rather not be in one of these stories. As they might say in the movie, my fiancee won't miss.



altcharacter said:


> Tank is looking really good! I love how that red monti cap is taking over that corner with alot of shelving. Seems like you need to start fragging soon.


I definitely do! It's completely taken over that corner. I think I'd like to cut down half of that purple monti - one day I'll get to it!



explor3r said:


> Wow nice!!!!!!!! so much growth since you last posted. Eric you tank looks so mature and beautiful your corals are huge they asking to be frag soon
> How many mm of calcium and KH are you adding daily


Yeah, looking back at pics from earlier in the year, there certainly has been a bit of growth.

I think I'm dosing about 140ml alk and 70 ml Calcium a day with my doser. Although I've been out of alk supplement for a few weeks now so I think things are a little out of whack


----------



## ameekplec.

Man, I just changed my bulbs today (finally....) and stuff is poppin'

I decided to go all ATI bulbs this time:
Front:
Blue Plus
Aquablue Special
Blue Plus
Coral Plus
Blue Plus
Purple Plus
Aquablue Special
Blue Plus

Haven't seen the front and back 2 bulbs on for all 8, but I already like the BP/CP/BP/PP combo in the middle.


----------



## rburns24

Should look pretty good, plus give you decent growth as well.


----------



## teemee

i think we deserve a picture, at least!


----------



## rburns24

teemee said:


> i think we deserve a picture, at least!


+1

------


----------



## ameekplec.

Well good news and bad news (it's not too bad ):

The bad: just before I went away for 2 weeks, I noticed some RTN happening - turns out my Calcium was down to 150, and the alk up to 12 dKh!!!! So I tweaked the dosing regimen a little and when I got back, things seem to be ok. Lots of loss of colour and some tissue, but I didn't lose any colonies. That was lucky. 

However, many of the snails have seemed to have kicked the bucket. The resultant deaths have dumped some nitrates/phospates into the tank, but lots of WCs should help with that.

Also, by old bangaii cardinal has died  I noticed it was looking really haggardly a few weeks ago (still eating and everything....just not looking too great). Noticed yesterday that it's mostly melted away body stuck in a monti cap colony. More nitrates and phosphates.......but the good news is that I can buy shrimp again!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

A little update - finally got a chance to go to some stores over the holidays. Since the Bangaii kicked the bucket, I finally got another two cleaner shrimp from NAFB, got me some more emerald crabs and blue legged hermits from BA Scarbs, and picked up two more mystery anthias.










I posted the first one I got for sale a while ago, but got no takers. I finally figured out it was a male pseudanthias kashiwae, so I decided to go back to BA and see if I could get any more of them, and luckily they had two females left, so now the trio are in QT. Eating like champs already so I'm happy. Hopefully this makes the male display and have better colours.

My chemistry problem seems to be much better, but my colours were still bleh and pale, so I decided to claw back my photoperiod by 2 hours and I'm starting to get some deeper colours so I'm happy. Other than that, not much going on.

Ordered myself a Vertex Vectra skimmer cleaner so I'm waiting for that to arrive - one more task that's automated. I can't wait to see the improvement in skimming I get from it.

I promise I'll take a FTS tomorrow


----------



## ameekplec.

FTS as promised:









Hopefully I have some more time this month to move stuff around as I'd like to do.


----------



## Kweli

Looking good! Your threads helped me during my tank setup.


----------



## Ciddian

Holy... it looks so different from the last time I saw it.


----------



## teemee

totally and utterly amazing. you should post pics more often!


----------



## ameekplec.

Kweli said:


> Looking good! Your threads helped me during my tank setup.


Thanks! I'm glad the thread could be of some help 



Ciddian said:


> Holy... it looks so different from the last time I saw it.





teemee said:


> totally and utterly amazing. you should post pics more often!


I should, I should.....but so little time  I'm going to make more time for the tank this year, and I'm starting by replacing all the inverts that have died away one by one over the last few years. I picked up another 10 hermits (this time pretty red leg ones from Menagerie  ), so alls I needs me now are some more snails!

I'll try to steal the DSLR from my folks this weekend and see if I can't give you guys some more high quality shots


----------



## ameekplec.

Went up to SUM yesterday with Teemee......just to get snails. But I swear, it followed me home!
iPotato pictures:
















Was a little nervous yesterday as I didn't see it eat anything, but at 3", fat and healthy, it was hard to say no. I was glad to see it pick at the ground a few times and eat two mysid shrimp in qt.

Also, Santa came a little late, but brought me a Vertex Vectra skimmer cleaner!!









This is the first Vertex product I bought, and I'm very impressed with the packaging! lol. The build quality is definitely there and while there are a few extremely minor issues with the manufacture - all of which are TINY defects from the machining process (might not fly in a German made product, but it's not RE prices....) - it's definitely a product that's part of the Royal Exclusiv extended family.

Just got it set up - I can't wait for the foam head to build up so I can watch it go round and round!! weeee!!!


----------



## rburns24

"Just got it set up - I can't wait for the foam head to build up so I can watch it go round and round!! weeee!!!"

Definitely a fun part of the hobby. I may just break down and get one for the skimmer I'm going to run on the tank I'm setting up.


----------



## Bayinaung

ameekplec. said:


>


what is the name of that little guy?


----------



## ameekplec.

Multibar dwarf angelfish (Paracentropyge multifasciatus). Really cute little guy, and they don't often come in smaller than 3".


----------



## Taipan

Very nice finds  You'll love the skimmer head cleaner.


----------



## Bayinaung

ameekplec. said:


> Multibar dwarf angelfish (Paracentropyge multifasciatus). Really cute little guy, and they don't often come in smaller than 3".


Sorry confused. They are dwarf yet dont come smaller than 3"? How big do they get? It sorta looks familiar but not sure how often they are seen at shops. Are they easy to find?


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh sorry - they grow to be like 6" fully grown, and often the specimens that come in are fully grown, or close to. The smaller you can get a dwarf angel in, the easier they tend to be to add to your tank. These guys can be picky eaters too, so getting them smaller makes them easier to adapt to prepared foods.

They come in here and there. They're not terribly rare, but they don't pop in shipments all the time either.


----------



## ameekplec.

rburns24 said:


> "Just got it set up - I can't wait for the foam head to build up so I can watch it go round and round!! weeee!!!"
> 
> Definitely a fun part of the hobby. I may just break down and get one for the skimmer I'm going to run on the tank I'm setting up.


After a week of having it installed, do it. I can't believe I waited a year to do this. I will never operate another skimmer without one if I have a choice. I cleaned it after a week, and in that week, my skimmate has consistently been disgusting.

My multibar is finally pecking more around the tank and eating things here and there. It's no pig, but at least it's eating. Hopefully it pulls through QT


----------



## rburns24

Sounds good to me. Will be ordering one soon.



ameekplec. said:


> After a week of having it installed, do it. I can't believe I waited a year to do this. I will never operate another skimmer without one if I have a choice. I cleaned it after a week, and in that week, my skimmate has consistently been disgusting.
> 
> My multibar is finally pecking more around the tank and eating things here and there. It's no pig, but at least it's eating. Hopefully it pulls through QT


----------



## ameekplec.

*WTF quarantine tank, WTF.*

WTF. I got home last night and all four fish in the tank were out of the tank, on the floor. WTF. WWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFF.


----------



## teemee

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ameekplec.

I know. I had got the multibar eating and everything too 

Forget these fish. God dammit. Everything was eating well and everything too...No idea what caused the mass suicide. I mean, 4 for 4? I wouldn't have been surprised if one of them was left in the tank, but all of them?

Oh well. I guess I can pick up new fish......maybe I'll put mesh over the QT as well....


----------



## Bayinaung

ameekplec. said:


> WTF. I got home last night and all four fish in the tank were out of the tank, on the floor. WTF. WWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFF.


NO freakin way!!! I only ever had that happen with fresh water fish because of competition.... I have heard fishes get aggitated before a huge earthquake... but...

this is your anthias, and the purple tang, clowns? what about the little angel? was it in your DT or in QT?


----------



## Taipan

I feel your pain. I'm SO sorry to hear that. It's not the $, it's the time and patience involved.

I'll keep my eyes out on multibars for you.


----------



## Bayinaung

ameekplec. said:


> I know. I had got the multibar eating and everything too


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THE LITTLE GUY! what fishes did you have in there? how big was your QT?


----------



## 50seven

Sorry for your loss. That is very unusual. 

Next time turn off the rave music before heading out for the night. Maybe somebody in the tank is handing out E...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ameekplec.

It's a 20g tank - the biggest male anthias has been in there for almost 4 months, so I can't see it being something 'new'.

The only thing I can think of is that because it's so cold, the building has been making these really loud noises (think of a loud bang, like someone hit a wall with a hammer) at night, probably due to the cold and the concrete shrinking or something of that sort. It's woken me up once or twice, so maybe it spooked the poop out of the fish. Aside from that, I'm at a loss for an explanation.


----------



## altcharacter

This is insane to hear!


----------



## Bayinaung

wow that must've been really loud to spook them all like that! that lil guy was super cute.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ah well, that is the hobby. It has it's ups and downs.

Anyhow, had some time last night to much around a bit. I might finally get around to really fragging up that huge purple monti cap. Would certainly really improve water flow in the area and make that corner a bit more visually appealing. Expect some frags coming up soon


----------



## ameekplec.

Got bored of doing work and started looking through some old tank pics. can't believe it used to look like this:

Then:









Now:


----------



## matti2uude

Wow that looks amazing!!! I'm sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## 50seven

Is that a pink pocilopora?


----------



## ameekplec.

matti2uude said:


> Wow that looks amazing!!! I'm sorry to hear about your fish.


Thanks Matt. I guess it's all part of the hazards of open-topped tanks.



50seven said:


> Is that a pink pocilopora?


It's a pink Stylo. It doesn't look as Knobby though, not sure why - probably flow around it? It's huge though, like the size of a football.


----------



## 50seven

ameekplec. said:


> It's a pink Stylo. It doesn't look as Knobby though, not sure why - probably flow around it? It's huge though, like the size of a football.


I love it! LMK when you're ready to frag it. Hopefully my tank will be ready for SPS again soon...


----------



## liz

That tank looks amazing!! Great job!


----------



## explor3r

Beautiful Eric I dont think you can fit anymore corals there but you can always upgrade or trim The setosa looks hot!!


----------



## Ciddian

Those frost quake things are super loud! We have had some in our building and on the roof where there was a lot of ice. I thought a car hid the side of the building.. One shook the support wall and the floor as well.

If it scared me that bad, I bet it freaked the fishes... Poor guys. So sorry that happened Ameekplec.


----------



## ameekplec.

50seven said:


> I love it! LMK when you're ready to frag it. Hopefully my tank will be ready for SPS again soon...


It's always ready to frag  When you're ready you're welcome to hit me up - I give great deals 



liz said:


> That tank looks amazing!! Great job!


Thanks Liz! It's had it's ups and downs, but it's looking good recently.



explor3r said:


> Beautiful Eric I dont think you can fit anymore corals there but you can always upgrade or trim The setosa looks hot!!


No, I can't fit any more corals  I have some room for fish, but they all jump out of QT  So......off to the fish store again to buy more stuff 
The setosa is nice. I like it lower in the tank with a darker orange colour. The other monti I'm working on right now is a growing out a decent size piece of Reeftech Starburst monti (Monti cap, pink base, yellow polyps ).



Ciddian said:


> Those frost quake things are super loud! We have had some in our building and on the roof where there was a lot of ice. I thought a car hid the side of the building.. One shook the support wall and the floor as well.
> 
> If it scared me that bad, I bet it freaked the fishes... Poor guys. So sorry that happened Ameekplec.


Yeah, I had one right over my head at 3 am, and I thought someone had gotten shot next door or something!
Anyhow, sucks, but I guess it's time to go fish shopping again!


----------



## ameekplec.

I got a request for a pic of the yellow BTA to see how yellow it is (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic):









You can see clockwise from top left - pink/RBTA, lemon drop BTA, and in the bottom left, orange/green "sunburst" BTA.

The yellow BTA is definitely my fav - the yellow is unreal


----------



## ameekplec.

*For reals?*

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan. I believe the term for what I came home to is "WTF?"

I found one of the latest additions to my tank, a beautiful little watanabe angelfish caught up in a branchy SPS IMPALED HEADFIRST into an urchin.

I freed it thinking it was completely dead, but it managed to hobble off somewhere into a monti cap....wtf. I'm pretty sure it's a gonner


----------



## wtac

As morbid as it sounds, did you get a pic? I had pics (HDD failure) of a 4" yellow tang and a 8" emperor angel that got their heads snapped in a tridacna clam. Same clam, 2 different occasions.


----------



## Taipan

Sorry to hear that. That was a nice specimen too.


----------



## ameekplec.

wtac said:


> As morbid as it sounds, did you get a pic? I had pics (HDD failure) of a 4" yellow tang and a 8" emperor angel that got their heads snapped in a tridacna clam. Same clam, 2 different occasions.


Ah....nah, I didn't think to snap a pic. I managed to find it last night and I put it in isolation last night and it was still alive this morning, but methinks I need to euthanize it.



Taipan said:


> Sorry to hear that. That was a nice specimen too.


I know  I think next tank I get I'll definitely look for some nice genicanthus earlier


----------



## altcharacter

I think it's time to start thinning out the tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Just got home from our amazing honeymoon in Asia. 

Upon opening the door the stench hit us. Something went wrong in the tank and all my SPS are dead, LPS are all iffy and there might be a few fish missing. FML. 

Devastated. Everything gone.


----------



## cica

Sorry to hear that. You had so beautifull corals.


----------



## altcharacter

Dude if you need anything give me a call. Congrats on the honeymoon


----------



## rburns24

-
As cica said, very sorry to hear that.
-


----------



## matti2uude

Very sorry to hear this but congrats.


----------



## tom g

*sucks*

that totally sucks , im so sorry for your loss of your stuff ... that has to be the hardest part if u don't have anyone looking after your stuff while away ...
let us know if u need anything 
congrats on your marriage 
cheers 
tom


----------



## PaulF757

Sorry to hear about your loss. There are allot of nice people on here and I'm sure we can help get you started again.


----------



## conix67

That's the worst nightmare for any reefers coming back from a long trip! I'm really sorry to hear that, and with all that awesome collection of SPS... but like others said, don't give up!


----------



## Bayinaung

wow man (if ur a man) so sorry to hear that man. Did you have someone looking after the tank? How was it being maintained when you were away?

This is something that concerns me about reefs... you can't leave them alone. Is it possible to form a club where members take turns helping look after each other's tanks while travelling? I know it's kinda dicey if you don't know the people so maybe informal arrangement amongst people who know each other.


----------



## Bayinaung

You just got married, had a refreshing honeymoon. I'm thinking, this is the universe telling you it's time for 
*New Beginnings!*


----------



## explor3r

Hi Eric Im very sorry to heard that you know if u need anything just come and the Cave will take care of you. Never give up...you are salty for life


----------



## Bullet

I am also very sorry to hear of your losses.
But congratulations on your wedding !

I agree with some of the comments made by member Bayinaung about who was looking after your tank while you were away ?

Even with Vortech backups, ATOs, automatic feeders and controllers, I also concur that these reef aquariums of ours need a watchful eye on a regular basis

A small group of "caretaker members" is a great idea and I would join and support such an initiative


----------



## Taipan

explor3r said:


> .....Never give up...you are salty for life


 That's what she.....nevermind  You have my contact details. Best wishes on whatever you decide.


----------



## fesso clown

I know we haven't met but yours was one of the first builds I read when I started out. I hope you don't give up no matter how much you may feel that way at this very discouraging time. On the other hand -
All the best with your marrage...
Jeff


----------



## rickcasa

Sorry for your loss. Keep your chin up...what you lost has come around as a fresh start of another...congrats!!


----------



## notclear

Very sorry to hear about your tank crash. Have you been able to establish what went wrong?


----------



## Patwa

congrats on the wedding, Eric!

and sorry to hear about the tank! let us know how it all happened....it takes episodes like this to really drive home the ultimate needs of a home reef tank. The one thing we can all come away with is knowing how this happened so it doesn't happen to others.



Bayinaung said:


> wow man (if ur a man) so sorry to hear that man. Did you have someone looking after the tank? How was it being maintained when you were away?
> 
> This is something that concerns me about reefs... you can't leave them alone. Is it possible to form a club where members take turns helping look after each other's tanks while travelling? I know it's kinda dicey if you don't know the people so maybe informal arrangement amongst people who know each other.





Bullet said:


> I agree with some of the comments made by member Bayinaung about who was looking after your tank while you were away ?
> 
> Even with Vortech backups, ATOs, automatic feeders and controllers, I also concur that these reef aquariums of ours need a watchful eye on a regular basis
> 
> A small group of "caretaker members" is a great idea and I would join and support such an initiative


as I and many others with high end collections can attest, there's thousands and thousands of dollars worth of coral in our tanks.....the value often doubles based on the perceived value (a bounce shroom would be irreplaceable to me, but will just be an expensive ugly wart shroom to Bayinaung lol).

I've left my tank for long hauls, but I always have either my mom or dad coming over ever other day to check on it ...and if they see a problem, there's an emergency number they can call....worst case, i'll advise Flavio at ARA or Daniel at AK and they can be the ultimate emergency contact if/when the poo hits the fan and the animals' lives are at stake

anyhoo.....you're welcome to any frags from me when you're up and running again. I remember when you were just getting in the hobby a long time ago and you came over to buy frags from me....you were just 'lil 'shrimpchips' back then....you've come a long way


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks for all the messages everyone - it's been really nice with all the outpouring of support from the GTAA community these last few days! I've received more than a handful of emails from reefer friends - it's great to see that we have such a great community here.

Anyhow, all my SPS are dead. Except for a small area of a porities colony, which seems to have partially hung on, everything is gone. I lost two anthias, but that seems to be the only fish that died. Also, only one urchin died, but many snails and probably a ton of other inverts are dead. A crocea clam died, but my squamosa seems to have survived. As for LPS, a common green frogspawn survived, as did my duncans (one of the first corals I ever bought)  And my green leather seems to be doing relatively ok, so I'm happy not all is lost. I've got my fingers crossed it pulls through, but my lemondrop anemone is in bad shape, but it still puffs up a little, so fingers crossed. The carnage was so bad, much of the coralline algae has turned white....

This is what I came home to saturday night:









Dumped some prime in to kill the ammonia, and called it a night.

On sunday I did as big of a WC as I could (50 gallons), and things seemed to look better. removed a bunch of SPS. Really hurts to see them dead, and I was impressed but saddened to see how big they've gotten (coke can for scale):
Millipora: 









Green slimer:









Purple monti cap: 









Other corals:

















Here's half the tank:









Here's what it looks like after removal and a little glass cleaning:









I had a sitter come once a week just to check on things - they had come a few days before we got back and nothing was amiss. There really was nothing they could have done - but I think I do know what went wrong.

There was one mistake made, and one "malfunction" that contributed to this.

One mistake I made was adjusting the Calcium output from the doser a little higher than I should have just before leaving the tank, resulting in elevated calcium levels in the tank. The malfunction was that the cord from the top up pump got caught some where and despite there being more than enough water in the top up reservoir, the pump (it's a tunze osmolator) got caught out of the water and wasn't pumping water. Add them together and I guess it was enough to stress everything to start dying, and in a reef tank, as many of us know, there's a tipping point, and I'm guessing the tank reached that point a day or two before we got home. Based on how clean most of the SPS skeletons were, most of the death occurred a day or two ago, and at the point we got home it was all decomposing and killing everything that was left.

I didn't have the conductivity probe working - if I had, I would have gotten a warning something way going awry. Oh well, you live and learn. I've definitely gotten a few ideas for my next system - it'll be NASA style triple-backup systems 

Don't worry everyone, I won't be giving up  I will not however be getting any more sticks. I think with the recovery time the tank would need before being ready for more SPS, it's not really realistic to set it up again for that. I'll be moving hopefully within the next half-year or so, so I'm already thinking ahead to the next one.

As for this tank, I think I'll take this opportunity to have a fish tank for a while. Maybe I'll get a few non-reef safe fish and enjoy a nice FOWLR-ish tank for a while. Maybe I'll get some fast growing softies....there's plenty that I could do.

For now, it's water changes and keeping an eye on things. I guess at this point, it's just live and learn and move on - worse things could have happened, so I'm just thankful a heater didn't cook everything, or the DT didn't explode or something like that. It's really saddening every time I look in the tank, but there's something about an empty-ish tank that's just a little bit exciting. . .


----------



## Flexin5

Crappy deal man but hey it's a chance to start over! good to hear you're not giving up tho.


----------



## Bullet

At least you've potentially identified the source of the problem 
That would haunt me - the not knowing 
The community is here to help 
Best of luck !


----------



## fury165

Sorry to hear Eric, let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks man 

Did yet another 20g water change....but then my return pump wouldn't start. holy F*&%*&%*ing eh? took it apart, cleaned everything - no restart. getting real tired of this sh!t, aquarium. 

Then I gave it a smack, and lo and behold it started. lol.

Anyhow, after that water change, the water looks a lot clearer and things are starting to come back to life again. GSP was coming out, and urchins were moving about again. Hooray.

I guess I'll wait a while before starting to get a few new things. Fish? Softies? Who knows.


----------



## rickcasa

GSP and cockroaches will be the only thing left in this world when all is said and done.


----------



## ameekplec.

So. . . anybody want to buy a 100g system?

I'm seriously considering shutting this guy down and downgrading to a smaller setup for a while until I move (sometime this year hopefully...).

In November I got a "new" fish from a member here that was supposed to be healthy - should have known better, especially with a slightly cloudy eye on said fish. Within a week all my fish came down with marine velvet and I lost a purple tang, blue hippo tang, powder brown tang, one anthias, and both my clownfish that I've had for like 6 years. After that fiasco, I've lost what interest I've had in the tank after losing almost all my corals and fish in the span of a few months. It's tough to have it and know a few months ago how good and full it was - makes me quite unhappy about the whole thing.

Anyhow - any takers? It's a beaut


----------



## Sunstar

Heart breaking  End of an era.


----------



## notclear

Really sad to hear that Eric.


----------



## sig

Eric just decided to follow in my steps, seeing my tanks changed daily 
Don't be sorry, new tank will be beautiful and bigger

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I actually think that is a great idea Eric. You are so busy these days and I really don't know how your tank was keeping up with your schedule 

You know if there's anything you need just give me a call and I'll try to help you out in any way that I can. 

Why setup another system if it's only going to be up and running for a few months? It might be better to just take a break and when you move to the new house then you can really start to build another system that you'll truly be happy with. Imagine setting up a smaller system like a 30g, then have to worry about moving that system to the new house. You would be heart broken if you lost anything on the way!

Take a break dude!! We'll be here when you get back 
Oh, and call me anyways...I have some pulled pork that has your name on it.


----------



## Bullet

Hey All and especially Eric

Eric is too professioanl and too gracious to identify the member who sold him the ill fish but I want to make it known to the community that I am the member that Eric bought the diseased fish from. Eric was good enough to put positive feedback for me and he never once came back to me and complained about what had happened. I am reading his post for the first time today and I am speechless and I feel like quite a sh*t right now as I am sure that you can imagine 

I don't understand it because I have other fish still from when that fish was in my tank and all are in good shape and healthy. I only sold that fish because he was getting too big for my tank. He was with me for months. I respect the hobby and would never knowingly sell a diseased animal, coral, anything 

I've kept fresh and salt tanks for years and I thought that I could recognize fish diseases or stress but I have been humbled by this recent sad event

Some of you know me and some of you don't but for those who have met me, I have enjoyed meeting and interacting and buying from you - it is a great community and I feel as though I have let down not only Eric but the entire communty 

To make a long time member like Eric consider leaving the hobby is a lot for me to deal with. I feel like taking a break now too 

Altcharacter and Sig: You posted positive mesages and I hope that Eric feels the support in the community 

I have truly been humbled by the shocking news and to feel as though I changed the course of someone'e life in this hobby is very upsetting 

Eric, I need to publicly declare that I meant no harm and would never have sold him if I was aware of any problem. I am truly sorry and I hope that you will one day consider re-enetering the hobby. We need members like you 

Sam


----------



## fury165

Eric say it ain't so . 

When I joined GTAA and decided to go saltwater around the same time you were in the planning stages of this setup. Your build thread was an inspiration and a great spot to learn about the salty side. I know what ever you do, it will be just as fantastic if not better.

Bullet: I must commend you on coming forward, and can only imagine what you feel like. IMHO, it doesn't sound like you were being careless or meant any harm. It is a lesson to us all - regardless of the source, take proper preventative measures on both sides of the transaction.


----------



## altcharacter

Sam, we all take our chances trading to eachother and we know the risks of livestock going in to our systems.

I've had quite a few transactions with people that have immaculate tanks and I've decided to put a piece of coral in the tank without dipping or put a fish in the tank because it was in someone else's tank. Then to find out now I have aiptasia and ich all over the place!! 

I don't think I've ever had Ill will towards any members that I've traded with. Heck, when I went to Jeff's house to shut down his tank he told me right off the bat that his tank had GHA. What Jeff didn't tell me was that his tank was more GHA than coral 
Now my tank has GHA but I knew that going in and it was a calculated risk to get those corals out of his tank and somewhere else to keep them alive.

I'm sure if you offer Eric some beer he'll be ok


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks for all the kind words everybody.

Sam, I commend you for coming speaking up, The hobby needs more people like you who are truly passionate about reefkeeping. Don't be discouraged, but rather, get even more into it. Just goes to show that we all have something to work on and you can always learn more about this great hobby.

It was a bad mistake and I paid for it, fair and simple. Lesson learned for sure. Funny thing is that fish that came in with velvet? Doing amazing now. Fat big guy, and he's basically the only one left so he gets free reign 

I'm not really looking to move out of the hobby - don't be crazy guys lol. More shifting what I'm focusing on for now. I've really come to love nems over the last little while so I've been hoarding some nice ones I've come across here and there (like, a second yellow nem ). Seeing as my SPS got nuked and it takes forever to re-establish, some soft squishy stuff might just be what the doctor called for. Would be nice to set up a little cube to showcase the colours I've gathered over the last little bit.

Greg - yeah, I know. I get the itch too. Every time I see a new build thread, I daydream about the "next" system I'd build. And every time I think of setting up a small "simple" tank.......well, I'd need to add a herbie, then a sump, and then, oh what skimer would I fit in there...and before you know it, it ain't so simple anymore


----------



## Sunstar

Bullet, I have respect for a person who can stand up like that. 
A lesson can be learned from this, for you, for eric, and for me also. I will say from someone who has had her feet dry for two years - due to something just as heart breaking - the call of the salty is powerful. Softies are just as mind boggling beautiful as SPS. I personally want oodles of nems.


----------



## Bullet

Thanks Eric for your kind and understanding words - it is most appreciated 
And thanks to all the great forum members who contacted me or posted about this unfortunate incident 
Eric is right that we need to embrace this hobby if it stirs us and try to capture the beauty of God's world - even if it is only for a brief time 
This is a great forum and we are all bound together by our challenges and the passion for the hobby 
Lessons learned ...


----------



## fesso clown

Nice to meet you today Eric, I think a nem tank (for now) is a great way to reboot. Enjoy!


----------



## explor3r

Sorry to heard that Eric but I know you will never give up saltwater...good for all of us to learn from this..


----------



## Taipan

Let me know when you're ready down the road for your "holy grail" fish or coral. I'll do my best to track it down for you.


----------



## Bayinaung

Damn this hobby sure has a lotta heart break in it eh? Eric, I don't know you, never met you, has limited interaction with you on these forums. for what it's worth I've been there, and I empathize with your pain. let me share you my story. last winter my main system crashed. started with a purple lta's death and everything went downhill from there despite all that I tried. 

there was a holding tank I had which had nothing in it but some rocks which were being "cured" and algae. I threw in what I could save in there, put in two powerheads and a skimmer. then just left it running. dismantled the main setup and did nothing for months except top up water. yeah I was depressed about it for sure. it was a few thousand $ of corals and my money was real tight. wasn't a good thing at all.

but u know what, we're not in this hobby for the terrible things that can happen. or the aholes who keep putting you down. we are in it because of the beauty it can create. and the happiness it brings to us each and every day. 

and by mid to late summer, amazingly, the rock holding tank matured. the survivors of the crash- lps and shrooms and zoas and nems were thriving in there, undisturbed for months. they have risen like the phoenix. it is gorgeous. it is not for anyone but my eyes. and it brings me joy everyday. I'm in the process of rebuilding my main now. new ideas, new dreams. Your loss is sad. we'll miss that tank. in its death, there maybe a new beginning for something else.

a few lines from a favourite poem of mine:

"what cats have to tell on each return from hell is this:
....dead dogs are those who do not know
that dying is what, to live, each has to do."

RIP, ameekplec's100 gallons.


----------



## ameekplec.

Greg's post the other day made me look back at some of my FTS and I decided to make a (crappy) gif out of them. Man, seeing the tank at it's height in early 2014 kind of makes me sad.



I don't have a FTS from recently, but it's mostly GSP, xenia, frogspawn and one big green toadstool 

Next time I set up a tank I'll be sure to take pictures from a more consistent location though lol


----------



## Bullet

I like your FTS pic !
Thanks for posting 

I've been in the SW hobby for a few years now and you know, to look at an "empty" tank is a thing of beauty. So much potential and so many options !

We often rush through to get to the stage where we are introducing corals, CUC, fish, etc but the cycling (waiting) time is something to be cherished and enjoyed IMHO

Sam


----------



## Sunstar

Do you realise its your fault, and the fault of blossom, who got me into this? :3 I love my new tank. such an addiction. Fault of this entire forum  I love you guys.


----------



## ameekplec.

*End of an era*

As many of you already know, I've moved house recently and had to finally shut the tank down. sad to see it go, but excited for the next set up. I think the new owner of the tank will do a great job with it 

Last pic, all emptied out and a blank canvas again









Just wanted to take this moment to thank all my aquarium friends and all the other people I met on this forum over the years I was part of it. I haven't been on the board as much over the last two years for various reasons, but I'll be on GTAA here and there in the future, so I'll be away but not gone.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Eric,

Sadness is BUT ... the start of a soon-to-be new era (reef system) ...


----------



## Sunstar

You'll come back... :3


----------

